# General > General Chat >  How Did You Choose Your Username?

## ajoe

I don't know if there was ever a similar thread. I already know a few, but for the rest of you I'm curious of why you have the screennames you have. 

As for me, it's not because I'm "a [wannabe] joe," but it is actually my real name spelled in Dutch. 
Also note that I prefer it to be decapitalized. 

Side notes:
 --> I think using these Japanese emoticons will accentuate even more my fob nature. Yea, someone shoot me.

----------


## Lolita

Because I've been told I'm like Lolita.
Not because I'm a nympthette *lol* but because I have been known to fancy the... erm, odd older guy!!

Also... I fancy Jeremy Irons in the movie!

----------


## emily655321

LOL  :Biggrin:  Well, one must make an exception for Jeremy Irons.  :Ladysman: 
(And Trent Reznor. Must not forget Trent.  :Wink: )

Emily's my name. Voila! so easy. 
Oh, and 655321 is Alex's prison ID in A Clockwork Orange. I've already said that somewhere here, but I'll repeat myself if I must.  :Rolleyes:  You know how I detest talking about myself without reason.

BTW, ajoe -- I love those little emo's! The Japanese have truely perfected cuteness.

----------


## Lolita

Oh Trent Reznor *bows down to his greatness*
Also... Alan Rickman, Jason Isaacs, John Cusack, Peter O'Brien, etc etc.

----------


## emily655321

Johnny Depp, Jared Leto, Gavin Rossdale...  :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lolita

Johnny!!! Always room in my heart for Mr Depp. Could we be really silly and have a hot-guy-picture-drooling thread?

----------


## emily655321

Oh yes, Let's!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
*clap clap clap*

----------


## WX6[ck]

I don't like the way this thread is turning out...

----------


## Lolita

Tell us the meaning behind your username then, to get the thread back on topic!  :Biggrin:

----------


## WX6[ck]

Ive posted it somewhere already, go on a treasure hunt  :Tongue:

----------


## Lolita

Nah, you're alright, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Basil

> Oh, and 655321 is Alex's prison ID in A Clockwork Orange.


And Basil was the name of Alex's snake.

----------


## CBW

CBW: Cajun Book Worm

My nickname

----------


## kilted exile

Quite simple really, I am originally Scottish but now live in Canada

----------


## simon

Simon, though this may be a redundant post due to earlier clarification, is after the character in Lord of the Flies.

----------


## ajoe

> Quite simple really, I am originally Scottish but now live in Canada


I find that not really explaining your screenname.  :Tongue: 




> Ive posted it somewhere already, go on a treasure hunt


I actually went through all your 83 posts but couldn't find it. 


Also, I thought you were Asian, but you said you were Danish??

----------


## emily655321

> And Basil was the name of Alex's snake.


This is true!  :Biggrin:  The loss of whom is the only thing that can make him cry.  :Frown:  So sad.

ajoe-- Found it in the "where do you come from..." thread:




> ]Nothing really, one day I opened up notepad and wentouefhak wx6klajdfh;lbasv and then I saw WX6. I thought it was cool. Wheras ck came from a clan, cerberus knights.


I get "kilted exile!"  :Biggrin:  
Kilted=one who is in a kilt (eg. a Scottish person).
Exile=one who is relegated to a country other than their own.
Very existential in its connotations of victimhood.  :Redface:   :Tongue: 




> Also, I thought you were Asian, but you said you were Danish??


I think that's explained in the same thread.

----------


## rocksea

rocksea. (,, sounds same as roxy (my own name), no??)
hard n soft
on land, worrying abt the sea (well am an oceanographer)
firm foot, floating dreams
roxy means the dawn.
roots from persian roxanne

----------


## emily655321

Wow, how apt.  :Biggrin:  Sounds like there was a moment of revelation. When did you think of that?

----------


## papayahed

Mine is pretty boring. My uncle had the name bushelhead which i thought was pretty cool. Since I'm a parrothead  :Banana:  (and that's usually taken) I changed it to papaya, then instead of "head" I used part of my name which is hedwig (yes, like in the angry inch).

----------


## emily655321

LoL I wanna be named Hedwig!  :Biggrin:  *starts singing*
Okay enough of that. My brother used to know someone nicknamed "Cabbagehead."
(Apparently he had a strange-looking head.)

----------


## Koa

Uh... koa is how my friends from school called me, and still call me even now... I hate to hear them call me with my own name!

I dont like it much as a nickname but I needed something quick as I hadnt planned to post more than 1 message...lol how right i was  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

> I get "kilted exile!"  
> Kilted=one who is in a kilt (eg. a Scottish person).
> Exile=one who is relegated to a country other than their own.
> Very existential in its connotations of victimhood.


The exile part is because before I moved to Canada, I was not sure I wanted to leave Glasgow. Also it is in remembrance of the Scots who were forced to move to the New World, because the landowners found it more profitable to have sheep on their land than people.

[edit] Also kilted exile is my MSN screen-name so it's easy to remember.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Uh... koa is how my friends from school called me, and still call me even now... I hate to hear them call me with my own name!
> 
> I dont like it much as a nickname but I needed something quick as I hadnt planned to post more than 1 message...lol how right i was


Why did your friends call you Koa?

*edit*

This seems like an interesting thread... Let's revive!  :Nod:

----------


## EAP

EAP = Edgar Allan Poe is a bit of an oxymoron really, if you look at it in retrospect.

----------


## Snukes

I found my name by being a bad typist. Put my fingers down on the wrong keys (right hand shifted one key too far to the left, so index finger is on H instead of J) and tried to type the word "smiles." Did a whole sentence that way before I noticed. Made me laugh so hard I decided to keep it. (Only works on a qwerty keyboard).

----------


## subterranean

SUBTERRANEAN 

The complete name is Subterranean Homesick Alien - A song by Radiohead

----------


## Jay

Jay as in... j. The letter 'j', and because I like it a lot.

----------


## baddad

BADDAD...............because (in past lives and times....and nothing anyone can prove...hehehe) i've been bad.......................and I'm a dad......simple really..............simply or simplistic? .......Hmmm.....

----------


## crisaor

Crisaor, as the son of Medusa. I just liked the story and the name.

----------


## simon

simon- boy burned alive in Lord of the Flies

----------


## Stanislaw

Stanislaw...as in the great Stanislaw Lem, the famous Polish author (that so few of heard of...don't know why??)

 :Biggrin:

----------


## sycho_warrior

my name is just a very good description of me.


@simon...wasnt the boy who burned in LOTF nameless? and simon the one who was killed byt the rest of the boys?


or were you making a joke and I missed it?

----------


## Scheherazade

Yes, Simon is the boy who is killed by the others during their frenzied reenactment of the killing the pig...

----------


## Dyrwen

Dyrwen as in Bill Dwyer (the comedian) and Charles Darwin (the scientist) combined in my head.

----------


## OceanSoul

Ocean Soul- A song from the wonderful band, Nightwish!!
And I also love the ocean...

----------


## mono

mono - unity, oneness, simple.

----------


## Scheherazade

> mono - unity, oneness, simple.


Oh, I was so sure it would be short for monolith...  :Goof:

----------


## mono

> Oh, I was so sure it would be short for monolith...


*laughs, or short for mononucleosis - the kissing disease.

----------


## Scheherazade

So no long canines either???

----------


## mono

> So no long canines either???


None that I know of, at least, I think, while looking into the mirror. My eyes seem the only moderately-unproportioned, large part of my face, so I suppose I have more the appearance of a classical depiction of an alien than a monolith.
(he-he-he)

----------


## Miranda

I stole my name from my L'il sister. She has three Christian names Denise Margeret Miranda but she is only called by her first name and I love the name Miranda. If I had a little girl maybe I would have used this name, but alas I had four boys. I suppose I could still have called one of them Miranda though  :Nod:  

Miranda

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I stole my name from Jay and Silent Bob humor. I don't know if it's from a movie because I haven't seen them in a while.

----------


## subterranean

> I stole my name from Jay and Silent Bob humor...



You mean Jay the Camper?..

----------


## Bongitybongbong

No Jay from Clerks and Mall Rats.

----------


## Helga

jay and silent bob are brilliant, and Jay says this all the time I recall. 

my name is my real name, I can never think of anything cool so I always end up with my own name...

----------


## Jay

> You mean Jay the Camper?..


So not my idea, lol, _Jay And Silent Bob_ is a movie, Sub, hehe

----------


## subterranean

Well ok, I'm not that good in movies..sorry  :Wink: 

Damn, I thought I might have found a new weapon to "abuse" you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Who me  :Smile:  ? I doubt you could make me sad no matter what you say.

----------


## Jay

No Bong, to abuse ME  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

My name is Shea, pronounced like Jay which I think is great because Jay is so cool!  :Smile:  But had I known what forums were all about when I registered, I would have come up with something clever like "String Dancer" (I'm a harpist).

----------


## Jay

Jay is honored she's pronounced just the way Shea is  :Tongue: 
String Dancer, Welcome Back  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Shea

*Giggle* Thanks, Jay!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Welcome back Shea.  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> ...., I would have come up with something clever like "String Dancer" (I'm a harpist).



String Dancer....???  :FRlol:  

No I don't mean to mock you or something, but i think it sounds very funy Shea  :Smile: .

A big welcome also to ya.





> Posted by * Camper*  : No Bong, to abuse ME


Yes, to abuse YOU!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> I would have come up with something clever like "String Dancer" (I'm a harpist).


String Dancer sounds nice, Shea, especially with a dedication to the harp, but Shea itself sounds a very pretty name too.
Oh, and a big welcome back!

----------


## Isagel

Mine is from one of my favorite books - Aniara by Harry Martinsson. Isagel is the pilot of the starship that is drifting in space. 
"she carries the name
that in itself is a code"
(my translation)
It is also a word meaning one of two objects carrying the same information. ( and - sadly - the name of a popular hand disinfectant in USA). 

Glad to see you again Shea!

----------


## Stanislaw

Boy am I dumb I always thought it was she-a (knew a pearson who pronounced there name like that)  :Blush:

----------


## Shea

don't worry stan, most people pronounce it that way when they read it. Unless they're from New York, ya know, Shea Staduim and all.

Thanks for the welcome back everyone!

----------


## Jay

Hey Shea, why don't you put 'String Dancer' instead of 'melancholy flower'? Just a thought...

----------


## Shea

Good idea. Thanks Jay. Melancholy flower was something I ran across in a class about linguistics. It was a cute rhyme that went (Frere Jacques),

Life is butter, life is butter,
Melancholy flower, melancholy flower,
Life is but a melon, life is but a melon,
Cauliflower, cauliflower.

But String Dancer hits me better.

sorry, the tune is Frere Jacques

----------


## Molko

My friends all call me molko at school and I think its because of my love for the band Placebo  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

Well that's what I thought when I saw your name for the 1st time.

I love Placebo as well  :Nod:   :Thumbs Up: :

----------


## Molko

:Biggrin:  *Shrieks of joy* Wow!!! Someone else likes Placebo... I saw them in concert last year and they were spectacular! Absolutely brilliant! I was at the front of the mosh pit, and I was able to touch Brian's hand (heheheh) when he jumped off stage. It was soooo cool! I'm very glad you like them too  :Smile:

----------


## Isagel

> Life is butter, life is butter,
> Melancholy flower, melancholy flower,
> Life is but a melon, life is but a melon,
> Cauliflower, cauliflower.



Is that what they teach you in american universities? :-)

----------


## Taliesin

Taliesin.... now, isn't it obvious? Do We really have to tell the story? Do you really think that We are so vain that we have to retell it after every while?


Well...., We guess We are.
The Tale of Taliesin

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I haven't read that story/legend in a while. Thanks.

----------


## Jester

jester reminds me of that sometiems fool but wise guy... in a kings court but mainly i thought of it as the jester from don maclean's american pie.... always there, ever present, on the sidelines, causing the disturbance or change... just liked that image

----------


## subterranean

> *Shrieks of joy* Wow!!! Someone else likes Placebo... I saw them in concert last year and they were spectacular! Absolutely brilliant! I was at the front of the mosh pit, and I was able to touch Brian's hand (heheheh) when he jumped off stage. It was soooo cool! I'm very glad you like them too


Cool experience indeed  :Biggrin: ..Lukcy you

----------


## Shea

> Is that what they teach you in american universities? :-)


lol! Sometimes that's what it feels like! Actually, we were supposed to notice how that rhyme works for children from England rather than America because of things like dropping r's in "butter" saying "butta" instead.

----------


## Zeus

My pseudonym is Zeus as I had a Classical education in both Classical Greek and Latin, which generated in me a particular interest in the classical history of both civilisations.

----------


## amuse

oh, goodness, where is ajoe??? it's been over 2 months.

that's nice of you, Scher.

----------


## shortysweetp

i combined my two nicknames. I'm 4'11 so of course everyone calls me shorty since shorty is taken most of the time i just added sweetp and now its stuck on everything so i just leave it alone.

----------


## Sitaram

Ram is an incarnation of Vishnu, hero of the Ramayan. Sita, his queen, is also an avataric incarnation (in Hinduism, God incarnates as divine couples, Ram and Sita, Shiva and Parvarti, etc...)

In Guyana, amongst Hindus. The greeting upon meeting is "Sitaram", rather then "hello" or "howdy".

Sitaram is also a surname. Ramasita is a variant surname.

In India, families will say to their daughters, "Be Sita" (meaning, embody all of Sita's excellent qualities).

It is pronounced SEE-ta-RAM, with greatest stress upon the first syllable, and a lesser degree of stress upon the final syllable (it is not pronounced see-TA-rum)

----------


## monaliza

of course u'all know the _Monaliza_ but i don't know exactly why when i began to use that nickname in the majority of my contact stuff yrs ago,it's totally away from my real name btw
p.s:just small info about the avatar,she's a new lebanese singer and on regestering on that forum i was listening to her song........
that's all,Bye

----------


## Miss Darcy

I think I've said mine somewhere already, but well, since there's an especial thread for this purpose only... :Wink: 

My name is from Pride and Prejudice (one of my favourite books and CERTAINLY my favourite movie!); as Scheherezade says, as Mr Darcy already has a wife, his sister is the second best thing.... :Biggrin: 

I was actually deciding between Miss Darcy and Hamlet, but then, I didn't want a male handle again, so I decided on Miss Darcy. It's enough they all think I'm a guy on Shakespeare High.... :Wink: 

Anyway, that's my story.  :Smile:

----------


## Anselmus

The Student Anselmus is from the Golden Pot by E. T. A. Hoffmann (also wrote The Nutcracker). Anselmus is described 'possesses a faint intuitive recollection of man's primal harmomy with nature, in the form of a child-like poetic spirit which makes him clumsy and inept in the everyday world'. I've been reading various tales of Hoffmann since Christmas, so it was on the top of my head when I signed up  :Smile: 

Generally I go by Bishop because I liked the character in Aliens.

----------


## Cassiopeia

Queen Cassiopeia is the mother of Andromeda, in Greek Mythology. She usually comes across as VERY vain, because she insulted the Nereids, daughters of Poseidon of the sea, by saying she was prettier than they were, so he sends a big ol' sea monster to gobble up their kingdom. To make a very long story short, [as I'm sure most of you are familiar with Greek Mythology], they offer Andromeda as a sacrifice, and Perseus [slayer of Medusa], comes just in the nick of time to save her, and marry her. Then, he turns the everybody evil into stone with the unveiling of Medusa's head, and the gods put Cassiopeia into the stars, for a reason I can't remember. Anyways, I didn't choose her for the character she was, just simply because her name is aesthetically pleasing. Well, _I_ think it is.  :Wink:

----------


## amuse

it is.  :Smile:  but i'm never sure how to pronounce it...?

----------


## subterranean

Andromeda is also a name of this heroin from old time cartoon series The Saint Seiya  :Biggrin: ...my fav

----------


## baddad

...cool, phat, groovy... nicely explained.....and informative as well....and I was wondering about that site name.





> Ram is an incarnation of Vishnu, hero of the Ramayan. Sita, his queen, is also an avataric incarnation (in Hinduism, God incarnates as divine couples, Ram and Sita, Shiva and Parvarti, etc...)
> 
> In Guyana, amongst Hindus. The greeting upon meeting is "Sitaram", rather then "hello" or "howdy".
> 
> Sitaram is also a surname. Ramasita is a variant surname.
> 
> In India, families will say to their daughters, "Be Sita" (meaning, embody all of Sita's excellent qualities).
> 
> It is pronounced SEE-ta-RAM, with greatest stress upon the first syllable, and a lesser degree of stress upon the final syllable (it is not pronounced see-TA-rum)

----------


## subterranean

Oh you make me laugh..In a way, I think you were being ironic there .. :Biggrin: ..or not....




> ...cool, phat, groovy... nicely explained.....and informative as well....and I was wondering about that site name.

----------


## baddad

...hmmm.....no irony.....and I really was impressed with Sitaram's explanation.....

....but good guess as to my intentions.......normally you have a good chance of catching me being a smarty pants... : )

----------


## subterranean

such as a waste of dots  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Hey, I'm lots-of-dots friendly too  :Wink:

----------


## crisaor

> Andromeda is also a name of this heroin from old time cartoon series The Saint Seiya ...my fav


Err.. Sub, he's not a girl...
He does behave in a girlie manner though.

----------


## subterranean

Well Cris, in this cartoon Andromeda is a she..Her weapon is a long chain which can move as if it has soul in it.. :Smile:

----------


## crisaor

Yep, we're talking about the same character. But I'm pretty sure he's male. There's a rule about female warrior's in the story, they can't earn an armor, unlike Andromeda, who is called Jon in spanish. A question, does Phoenix refer to Andromeda as a sister in the cartton you watch?

----------


## subterranean

Yea I think so..I kinda forget

So Andromeda is a male? A very feminine male?

----------


## crisaor

Yeah. As you can see, there's something very unusual in the way most characters behave, specially the main chars. For example, I think Andromeda has a thing for Ioga, the Cycnus, even though he has a female friend somewhere. Pretty much the same thing can be applied to everyone else, up to some extent. 
It's a wierd anime anyway. I kinda liked it when I was younger because of all the mythic stuff, I guess.

----------


## subterranean

Yes, that was why I thought Andromeda is a female cause I thought he is fond of Ioga. I watched this cartoon when I was in elementary school so I just took what I see  :Smile: , I mean boys love girls and girls love boys. Still related to this story, I also think that the main hero (is it Unicorn/Pegasus?!) also has special relation with Athen, the female that all warriors should protect/save. And I suppose the most "normal" person in that story was Ryu/Riu (??)

----------


## baddad

So...it is not only the Simpsons that has characters coming out of the closet?

----------


## Chava

Chava meant Earth in some ancient dialect of Incan. 
Where do you come from Sitram, the story of Ramajan is familiar to me under the name of the Ramajana. It is princess Sinta, and Prince Rama, which confused me slightly when i read your explanation. I heard it while staying in Indonesia, and so I've become curious as to where you're from?

----------


## Adelheid

Chava is a nice name. Reminds me of the show "Fiddler on the roof"- a really old classic movie. The 3rd daughter is called Chava, but her real name is Chavaleh. Ever watched that show? It's good, but it's really sad. In the show, Chava elopes with her Russian boyfriend, because in the Jewish law, girls are not supposed to marry outside of their people. Oh, and the show is about the Jewish people bein chased out of Anatevka in Russia. It's historically based, I think, even though the characters are fictional.

----------


## Chava

Good as that may sound, I've never so much as heard of it..... growing up in a rainforest sort of clouds your knowledge of old shows/films....

----------


## crisaor

> Still related to this story, I also think that the main hero (is it Unicorn/Pegasus?!) also has special relation with Athen, the female that all warriors should protect/save. And I suppose the most "normal" person in that story was Ryu/Riu (??)


I couldn't say. I think you're referring to Shiru (the Dragon), but he has a female friend called Shun-rei who seems very interested in him, but he looks interested in Pegasus instead  :Eek: .
Oh well, at least it's all very subtle, no one comes out of the closet, if that's the case.
I've yet to see better cartoons than the ones I saw when I was very little, excluding the Simpsons and the Critic, of course.

----------


## subterranean

Shiru interested in Pegasus?  :Eek: 


Maybe that was not a cartoon for kids afterall ?!

----------


## crisaor

Nor for little kids, it seems not. But that's where the Warner Bros. come into the picture. I just loved the Coyote, I always wished he would manage to eat the damn bird.  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Well you know that would end the story...and we no longer could hear the "beep...Beep..."

Ehm...I think either the coyote is too slow or the bird is too fast..but on some occassions, the coyote acted too fast while the bird moved too slow..

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Roadrunner was awesome.

Sorry about streching the screen.

----------


## subterranean

wow..biggy

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Sorry for the screen but it's a good picture.

----------


## subterranean

'tis yea..

----------


## Bongitybongbong

thanks sub.

----------


## crisaor

> Well you know that would end the story...and we no longer could hear the "beep...Beep..."


A lot of friends said that to me when speaking about it. I don't think that would've been the case, there were plenty of roadrunners around, there's several of them in 2 or 3 episodes, the same thing happens to coyotes. I agree it probably would've make the cartoon less interesting, but at least they could've made that chapter in which the coyote finally wins, for fan's sake. Even if it was the last episode, who wouldn't want to see it?

Thanks for th pic Bongitybongbong.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Exactly, that's a great idea.

----------


## baddad

With the Coyote's less than adept manipulation of technology, he probably would have over cooked the bird anyway, rendering it tough, chewy, and hardly worth the effort. No, the coyote's best bet would have been to kill the bird, get a real paying job, pay off the maxed out credit cards used to pay for material at the incompetent Acme Rocket and Paraphenalia Co.




> Good as that may sound, I've never so much as heard of it..... growing up in a rainforest sort of clouds your knowledge of old shows/films....


 ........humour........good one......

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Main character in all 20 of Patrick O'Brian's novels that were set in the Napoleonic era, particularly that of naval warfare of the Tall-Ship era. Two era's in one! I highly suggest that you read them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

oh, yeah, a friend recommended them and i'd forgotten. thanks, Jack!

----------


## Chava

> ........humour........good one......


hehe....humourous as you may have found it, it was actually entirely truthful... i did grow up in a rainforest....

----------


## allmirth

"I was born to speak all mirth and no matter."Much Ado About Nothing"

----------


## M. David Crall

Death and taxes are not inevitable!

----------


## baddad

> Death and taxes are not inevitable!


 ...I wanna move to wherever this is true..............soon......

...and welcome to the forum my friend..........it can be a fun and whacky place....

----------


## Psyche

I was asked to pick a model alias for the site I am on
I picked my favorite lady of Greek mythology.

----------


## Miss Darcy

Heh, speaking of your username...when I was younger I used to want to call my daughter (if I ever had one) Psyche. I'm not so positively fixed on it anymore, it was basically just a child's dream...but it'll be something of that kind, at any rate. I think it's a very beautiful name.

----------


## shortysweetp

bump again  :Smile:

----------


## juhainah

my usename is a pure Arabic name. Juhainah means the darkness of the midnight, the young lady or the truth

----------


## jessw

my screenname is just my name i had no thought into creatin one lol besides i have to many diffrent names i use

----------


## lluvia

Well lluvia is the spanish of my nickname.
 :Banana:

----------


## Bandini

Mine is the chief protaganist of a favourite author of mine. Just the first thing that popped into my head.

Gumph! Bloody hell Psyche, I _was not_  expecting that!

And I get admonished for a bit of table swearing!

Very tasteful though! My short, multiple texts echo my confusion.

...right I'll, er...right...

----------


## Psyche

> Gumph! Bloody hell Psyche, I _was not_  expecting that!


What were you expecting? I'm certainly no Kate Moss...  :FRlol:

----------


## Bandini

Clothes?? All very attractive - all the more so for being literary; but I didn't see a Psyche.

----------


## mono

> Clothes?? All very attractive - all the more so for being literary; but I didn't see a Psyche.


With no intention of advertising, Psyche (dearest), you will see under the tab 'girls solo.'
 :Smile:

----------


## Logos

I've edited out the URL of that site you mentioned Psyche as it has `Adult' content and that is not appropriate for this site. 

Please remember folks that the Literature Network site is for people of _all_ ages, and the content needs to reflect that.  :Smile:  





> I was asked to pick a model alias for the site I am on.
> I picked my favorite lady of Greek mythology.

----------


## Veritas

I call myself *Veritas* -

since I always believed that the "Veritas - the Truth" is the most valuable asset
in my own life - "my vita". (my life and the truth within myself). I know that each and everyone of us is seeking their own truth in life .And one's interpretation of the truth is not the belief of another.
I have raised a lot of eyebrows in the past for choosing this name for myself, but I feel absolutely comfortable and content and not ashamed to use it.,to identify myself with it.
Also - my friends call me "Vita", because I am so full of life - lol - as well as it is a "short" of my real life name. 
This is the whole story behind my nickname "Veritas" :-)

I call myself *Veritas* -

----------


## Jay

We got that  :Smile: , welcome  :Wave:

----------


## Bandini

Mono or Psyche - that site address disappeared from the post - and now I'm curious! I guess it was censored - can you send it me privately?

S'ok - I found it through google. Great photos, nice tatoo - and I have now seen _the_ tie dress!

----------


## poehee99

My name is a really old nickname, which i've had for ages.
Poehee is the expression of tommy from sesame street. (at least in Holland). tommy (thomas) is my christian name, so there's the link.

----------


## Miranda

I stole my screen name from my sister. Like me, our parents gave us three Christian names, but I like hers better and as no one ever calls her by this name and I love it, I stole it, though she knows that I use it. I just looked up the meaning of it in my dictionary and it says 'to be admired or wondered at.' I wonder if my sis knows this... I thought it had something to do with Mir and moon. 

Miranda

----------


## subterranean

> S'ok - I found it through google. Great photos, nice tatoo - and I have now seen _the_ tie dress!




What's the URL?

----------


## Jay

> S'ok - I found it through google. Great photos, nice tatoo - and I have now seen _the_ tie dress!


I saw a word that got me interested... a tattoo?

----------


## faith

Well, quite obviously my screenname comes from the english word faith (meaning about the same as belief, which everybody here ofcourse knows). And I think thats a beautiful meaning, and the word itself is beautiful too. But Faith is also my favorite female name. I would like to be called Faith (expect here in Finland no one could pronaunce it, they pronaunse it like the english word fight...).

----------


## Jay

I dare to disagree, there is at least one person in Finnland who can pronounce it... yourself  :Wink:  (well, wildly guessing here  :Tongue: )

----------


## Bandini

You'll have to PM Psyche - I don't want to get smacked wrists for giving out a 'naughty' web address! I note you like Jeannete Winterton, Jay; a favourite of the girls (women?wimmin? don't want to get onto a PC battleground here - though the models seem very post-feminist feminist; I don't think Andrea would have approved!) on the site. Can't think why. have you seen the BBC adaptation of 'Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit'? Excellent drama.

----------


## Jay

Nope, unfortunately I haven't seen the BBC adaptation. I kinda doubt I'd be able to get hold of it here either.
I know only about two other 'fans' of hers from this site, Psyche and mono. Why do you think she'd be a favourite of the girls? (I do have an idea, just want to know if our views are the same).
Funny thing, I was a bit curious and tried to look for Jeanette Winterson's books in two bookshops in Brno, as far I haven't seen any and when I asked if they ever had any, both the booksellers seemed to be hearing about her for the first time, but then maybe they were there just for a short time. I was pleasantly surprised to see the faculty library seems to have all of her work aside of the comic one.

----------


## Bandini

Well, because she is a cool, gay writer.

Well, because she is a cool, gay writer, and the girls on the site are cool, gay or bisexual girls. That and the fact that lots of them mention her in their profiles.

----------


## Jay

On this site? wow, I had no idea she was THAT popular  :Eek:

----------


## Bandini

No - on Psyche's friends site. 'Oranges...' is very popular in the UK though.

----------


## Jay

AH, I thought you were talking about the lit forums. Have you read anything by Winterson?

----------


## Bandini

Only 'Oranges...' as far as I can remember.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Well... I changed my nickname several time since i first came online... right now I'm a Banshee, as the character in Celtic mythology... Banshees have always fascinated me... I mean, they announced dead, yet they were respected more than feared... And well... the "keltic" in front of it is to remind me of my own celtic origin, mixed with having being born basque... as there's no "c" in the basque language, only k...

Well... that's me... or at least the part of me that lives online ;-)

Wish you all the best, 
Keltic Banshee

----------


## Koa

Hello Keltic Banshee, so which were your previous identities??? Wow, a Basque I see... agu non, euskadi!  :Biggrin:  (one of the very few random words I know, hope I got them right  :Smile: )

----------


## Bandini

Hmmmm. Despite my Celtic origins I only know 'Pogue Mahone'!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Ay, a basque... though more Celtic than Basque, somehow... 

@Koa:
My previous identities? Well... I've been a *phoenix*, the fire bird able of being reborn from its own ashes, in a time when i needed to reasure myself that i would manage to see through everything life threw on me.... I've been *Nausikaa*, the character from Homer's Oddisey who helped Ulisses return home despite being in love with him, when I hid my feelings from people who were very close to me because I thought they'd be better off without me... I've been *Ariadna*, who handled the thread to Theseus to allow him get out of the labyrinth... taking everybody else out of their problems and losing myself on the process...
Now I'm somewhat a *Banshee*, though due to recent circumstances that part of me is being tempted to cry out her own death... though I refuse to let it disappear and be replaced by... emptiness, so I'm trying to stick to it... 

@Bandini
Well... I'm doing my best to learn Gaeilge (Irish Gaelic)... but it's somehow quite weird...

----------


## SleepyWitch

the 'meaning' behind my nickname is quite silly  :Smile: 
1... my housemate and me watched Sleepy Holow at the student cinema in autumn. i didn't care too much for that film, but whenever i'm tired i say 'sleepy hollow' or when my housemate looks tired i ask 'sleepy hollow?'
2. we call our Shakespeare tutor 'the witch' because she has ginger hair and can fly  :Smile: , so we wanted to be witches, too... one day when we were on a trip, my housemate was taking a nap on the coach and i started calling her SleepyWitch. but in fact i tend to be more sleepy than her, so i decided i want to be a SleepyWitchk, too.

----------


## Scheherazade

~~~bump~~~

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Mine's just a random drug name.

----------


## ihrocks

> Mine's just a random drug name.


You mean you aren't a finger-popping, bongo-playin' bebop daddy?  :Frown:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> You mean you aren't a finger-popping, bongo-playin' bebop daddy?


Nope...sorry I broke your bubble.

----------


## ihrocks

> Nope...sorry I broke your bubble.



Back in the '70s, my grandmother offered to buy me "one of the colorful flower vases" on sale at the back of the local record shop. I didn't have the heart to disillusion her and I was truly tempted...but if my father didn't believe it was a flower vase I'd have spent the rest of the decade grounded, so I suggested we go to lunch instead.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> "one of the colorful flower vases"


That alone is one of the greatest things I've ever heard.

----------


## ihrocks

> That alone is one of the greatest things I've ever heard.


It was pretty priceless.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Yeah it is priceless.

----------


## amuse

i thought they were something else the first time i saw them. my poor boss, she was in the store with me and just hysterical!  :Blush:

----------


## Jay

Ahem, whereas I still have no idea what possibly could that 'vase' be other than a vase.

----------


## Loki

*Blinks* We're talking about colourful vases? I thought this was a screen name thread.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

I dont get it ehat are you talking about.....
lets see if I can figure this out ok?
Bongs name is a drug name right?
Burst bubble seem to have triggered this off and a bubble can be own rosy world so ihrocks may be saying when her bubble to do with drugs was burst
I bet anything these vases were somthing to do with drugs, right???

So to get back on topic My name was just the first thing that popped into my mind well actually night is sort of like my reall name that means the Darkness of the night. SO anyway I got it from the Keats poem Ode to melencholy



> nor suffer thy forehead to be kissed by nightshade ruby fruit of prosperine


not sure of the spelling

Anyway this thread got me thinking so I googled nighshade and did you know actually Ill let the sight tell you it self Mind you I am Deadly Nightshade not either of the other 2 types if you please



> *Nightshade, Woody:*  Synonyms---Bittersweet. Dulcamara. Felonwood. Felonwort. Scarlet Berry. Violet Bloom. 
> ---Part Used---Twigs
> The large and important natural order of Solanaceae contains, besides Henbane and the Nightshades, some of the most poisonous of our native plants, such useful economic plants as the Potato, Tomato, Aubergine Capsicum and Tobacco, also the medicinally valuable Thornapple (Datura stramonium) the Winter Cherry and the Mandrake, which in earlier days was supposed to possess miraculous properties.





> *Nightshade, Black*
> POISON! 
> ---Synonyms---Garden Nightshade. Petty Morel. 
> ---Parts Used---Whole plant, fresh leaves.





> Ni*ghtshade, Deadly*
> POISON! 
> ---Synonyms---Belladonna. Devil's Cherries. Naughty Man's Cherries. Divale. Black Cherry. Devil's Herb. Great Morel. Dwayberry. 
> ---Parts Used---Root, leaves, tops. 
> ---Habitat---Widely distributed over Central and Southern Europe, South-west Asia and Algeria; cultivated in England, France and North America.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> I bet anything these vases were somthing to do with drugs, right???


Oh yeah...they could double over for a bong.

----------


## GruesomeBugman

there isn't much meaning in my screen name, I told my girlfriend my creativity was broken, and I needed an AIM screenname, so she stuck this one on me, and that's how it was born.

----------


## ihrocks

> I dont get it ehat are you talking about.....
> lets see if I can figure this out ok?
> Bongs name is a drug name right?
> Burst bubble seem to have triggered this off and a bubble can be own rosy world so ihrocks may be saying when her bubble to do with drugs was burst
> I bet anything these vases were somthing to do with drugs, right???


To clear up the confusion....

A "Bong" is a waterpipe used for smoking a certain green leafy herbal substance. Some of these waterpipes can be very elaborate and colorful.

And to show that I can stay on topic:

ihrocks -- the ih stands for Ian Hunter, one of Jay's favorite singer-songwriters.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Well I was nearly right  :Smile:   :FRlol:   :Wink:

----------


## Jay

> ihrocks -- the ih stands for Ian Hunter, one of Jay's favorite singer-songwriters.


If ya say so... wonder what did I do this time to go all IH-fandom  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> If ya say so... wonder what did I do this time to go all IH-fandom


Just wanted to see if you were paying attention.  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

wondered what "ih" stood for

----------


## Jay

> Just wanted to see if you were paying attention.


So I passed the test?  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

With flying colors!  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

wow this has gotten off topic

----------


## ihrocks

> wow this has gotten off topic


Story of my life...I'll go sit in the Corner of Shame for a little while and reflect on the errors of my ways.

----------


## Jay

And there's gonna be a LOT of reflecting going on, right?  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Story of my life...I'll go sit in the Corner of Shame for a little while and reflect on the errors of my ways.


don't worry I'll be there more than you will

----------


## ihrocks

> And there's gonna be a LOT of reflecting going on, right?


I'd respond, but that would drag us further off topic.

<*sits glumly in Corner of Shame reflectly on erroneous ways*>

<*yeah, well, some of those ways may be erroneous but they sure have been fun*>

<*makes note to stop talking to herself in public*>

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Does anyone know on which page Bongity describes the meaning of his name?*


*I would hate to ask him to do it again.**




**Or if he hasn't yet, this would so be the perfect place to do it.***



***Or not, whatever.****






****Freewill, ya know?

----------


## Jay

> I'd respond, but that would drag us further off topic.


I was being naughty and that was exactly the idea  :Tongue: 



> <*makes note to stop talking to herself in public*>


Why? *pouts* Being an ancient being you have the duty to tell the youngsters about your fun erroneous ways so they can decide whether making the same mistakes is worth it or not. Pretty please? *does the lashes thing and hopes it'll work once in a while*  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

> Does anyone know on which page Bongity describes the meaning of his name?*


yeah, he explained on page 11 but it continued onto page 12 thats what took ihrocks way offf topic  :Wink:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Does anyone know on which page Bongity describes the meaning of his name?*
> 
> 
> *I would hate to ask him to do it again.**


Don't worry I'll tell you...it's just a random drug name

----------


## arabian night

Because i love Aladdin's disney movie...there is a song called Arabian night in it...also am arab  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Welcome Arabian Night (sorry if I'm late not sure yet)

----------


## arabian night

Thanks Bongitybongbong  :Smile:  nope you are not late i just sign in yesterday

----------


## Bongitybongbong

ok, you'll have fun here.

----------


## Stanislaw

*off Topic*

Atlast it all makes sence, after going back to page 11 and 12, he he, flower vases, that reminds me of one of my crazier money making schemes, in higschool, I was a pretty big techno nerd, and hemp shops were becoming pretty popular, so I drew up a schematic for an electric bong, that would be housed in an old computer caise, and ofcourse would have all the leds, static lazer balls, and electric disk plates on it, including those minutre dark light strobe lights that would be in sync to a pinkfloid track (using christmas light technology, and an old discman)

See I never used the stuff myself, but I thought I could capitalize off the "legalization" by patenting my invention, still haven't yet (probably one of my better decisions in retrospect)...

Anyways, do cary on with on topic discussion,  :Biggrin:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

mine is just a song from one of my favorite bands. THe "Ox" part of it isn't supposed to mean the animal. I normally use the ending xo in my hotmail accounts and other things of the sort, but I had to settle with the endiong ox. So I just used it for this so it's easy to keep track with. So i'm not an ox.... (glares at Bong) just kidding. I love you

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> *off Topic*
> 
> Atlast it all makes sence, after going back to page 11 and 12, he he, flower vases, that reminds me of one of my crazier money making schemes, in higschool, I was a pretty big techno nerd, and hemp shops were becoming pretty popular, so I drew up a schematic for an electric bong, that would be housed in an old computer caise, and ofcourse would have all the leds, static lazer balls, and electric disk plates on it, including those minutre dark light strobe lights that would be in sync to a pinkfloid track (using christmas light technology, and an old discman)
> 
> See I never used the stuff myself, but I thought I could capitalize off the "legalization" by patenting my invention, still haven't yet (probably one of my better decisions in retrospect)...
> 
> Anyways, do cary on with on topic discussion,


I think that's got to be the next greatest invention once pot's legalized. You'd be very rich Stan, and the Pink Floyd track with the lights would be amazing.

----------


## Stanislaw

> I think that's got to be the next greatest invention once pot's legalized. You'd be very rich Stan, and the Pink Floyd track with the lights would be amazing.


hmmm, Me being rich, I likes the sound of it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fango

Fango just sounded goofy so I went with that. It is later I found out it actually has a meaning: "mud from certain hot springs in Italy (used for medical purposes)" - Babylon dictionary.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> hmmm, Me being rich, I likes the sound of it


who doesn't want to be rich?

----------


## Pip

I'll give you a hint as to where my username comes from: the guy whose name I borrowed had a bad run in with a bitter woman with the name Havisham...

Cheers

----------


## Rachy

> I'll give you a hint as to where my username comes from: the guy whose name I borrowed had a bad run in with a bitter woman with the name Havisham...
> 
> Cheers


I love that book! Hehe!

Mines because people call me Rachy, Rach or Rach Baby! Quite simple really!

----------


## Beaumains

Besides the sinister reason of which I will not speak, my screenname comes from Arthurian legend; Beaumains (meaning "fair hands") was a knight in the service of Arthur who had the misfortune to get slain by Lancelot later on.

----------


## glitterandtwang

Aw, the explanation for my name isn't half as interesting as the rest of yours... it's a Tullycraft song.

----------


## Jabberwocky

Jabberwocky - meaningless speech or writing. 

I was actually attracted to the word for the above definition long before I ever got around to reading the actual poem by Lewis Carroll. I'm quite fond of it, now that I've read it, though.  :Biggrin:  

It was between Jabberwocky or Fey. 

Fey - fated to die: doomed: marked by a foreboding of death or calamity: marked by an otherworldly air or attitude: crazy, etc. 

My favorite definition was the last one, but there's nothing wrong with morbid connotations.

----------


## RococoLocket

I have an obsession with all things Rococo, and i'm a collector of G1 [Generation 1, 1980s] My Little Ponies, and Locket is one of my favorites. Just thought i'd stick the two together  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

A long time ago, on a forum far far away, I was know as 'A message' with a signature that read: From outer space. Although I liked it for a while, I decided it was very tiresome to have to send my knowledge all across space. That is when I decided to come to earth and change my name to something vaguely familiar, Aimus Sage, the one who knows everything. That worked for a while, but I began noticing gaps in my knowledge. It seemed that by travelling to earth, I somehow lost my connection with the database far far away, losing almost all my knowledge, I am now known simply as Aimus the Sage who once knew everything.

That is the story behing my screenname. I use it everywhere, except for a few places, where I am the spaceduster. That one preceeds the sage from outer space, and at some places I still have this job. Afteral, Space is big, and who else would clean it. My msn address to this day still refers to my old function.

----------


## snehil

Well,snehil is my original name.Its a hindi word which means 'filled with love'.
I'm lovable too.

----------


## avolita

"avolita" hmmm it's actually part of my last name. but recently, my bf said that in spanish it means "little grandma" hehehehe...well i don't care. i like how it sounds. what do you think?

----------


## Koa

It sounds Spanish indeed, but Spanish for grandmother is 'abuela', which sounds a bit similar but not exactly.... unless there's a way of saying it that I don't know, which is more than possible.
As a nickname anyway, it's not bad  :Smile:  Welcome btw  :Smile:

----------


## crisaor

The correct form for little grandma in spanish would be abuelita.
And Koa is right.

----------


## NNoah3

The first N is for Nicole, it's the name of my little niece who was named after my grandmother, and Noah I figure out by the first letter of the names of my nephews

----------


## rachel

wx6(ck) i am very interested,
who were the cerberus knights? My screen name is my Jewish name, my real name. my gentile name is Lynda Lee. I just couldn't think of anything exotic or wild or nifty. I think I am screen name challenged.
I think some of you guys must have been on this forum since 1866 because the stuff you say between each of you to the other sounds like code half the time or else you all really live together in a giant house like the brandybucks and know each other's business. I still feel like an alien.

"don't throw me down Clark." "i won't aunt bethany" christmas vacation

----------


## Nobody

I am nobody... short, simple, to the point

----------


## Perspicacity

My nickname came from a book - Bamboo and Lace by Lori Wick. The word has a special significance in the book and in my life... The connection was amazing; it is destined to be my word!

----------


## Shira

*SHIRA* means "poetry" in Hebrew...a nice little combination of two of my passions...writing poetry and studying the Hebraic roots of Christianity.

----------


## Kaltrina

Kaltrina is my real name, first I wanted to put Serendipity which is my favourite word and my favourite movie but then I thought my real name would be better...  :Biggrin:

----------


## permanentstain

well, people tend to remember me even if i've never said a word to them.

----------


## Eva Marina

Serendipity? I love that word, and the movie too, of course. 
Anyway, Eva is just the name that came out of the hat (metaphorically speaking). I have a list of stock character names around in case a new character needs naming. And as for Marina...well, that one's a secret  :Wink:

----------


## Ancestor

Ancestor is my user name because some day I shall be one and I also try to find others ancestors.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Partially because its my pseudonym when I write poetry, partially because I'm in love with the Latin language and Mort=death. Finally because I'm weird like that.

Oh, and Lolita, that is my favorite poem in the entire world. YEATS ROCKS!

----------


## ~Maude~

My first name is Maudaevee, I usually just go by Maude, much easier for folks to say, spell and remember.

----------


## Shea

> My first name is Maudaevee, I usually just go by Maude, much easier for folks to say, spell and remember.


Maudaevee, what a pretty name! I've never heard of that before, though I've heard the name Maude. Do you pronounce the final 'e'? Does your name have a history?

----------


## ~Maude~

I've not yet met another Maudaevee, it's kinda fun and special. Pronounced Ma-day-vee, if pronounced correctly that is  :Wink:  you wouldn't believe the way some people say it.

----------


## Pensive

From whih country are you from Maude?

Maude,

Which country are you from?

----------


## starrwriter

I may have posted this already, in this thread or somewhere else, but since it takes a month of Sundays to load all the posts ....

My middle name is Starr, which is actually my true (blood) family name. My father was an adopted orphan and took the last name of the adopting family. I'm related to Belle Starr, the infamous outlaw queen of the Old West. She was murdered by her own son after she whipped him for mistreating a horse, but he was never prosecuted because there were no witnesses when she was blown off her horse by a shotgun blast on a remote trail.

I'm also a writer. Thus my username, starrwriter. Makes sense, huh?

----------


## ~Maude~

> Maude,
> 
> Which country are you from?


I'm from the US, my father is french and my mother is Italian but I don't think the name is from their countries. Someone once said it might be from India.

----------


## Outlander

OUTLANDER! We have your woman 
She still lives! OUTLANDER!

Stephen King turned me on to reading (many many many years ago)

----------


## Shea

> I've not yet met another Maudaevee, it's kinda fun and special. Pronounced Ma-day-vee, if pronounced correctly that is  you wouldn't believe the way some people say it.


I get the same thing, for the longest time my uncle seriously called me Shoe  :Rolleyes:  . I can only imagine with yours!

----------


## cruciverbalist

cru·ci·ver·bal·ist : An enthusiast of word games, especially of crosswords. 

It's an addiction... much like this forum!  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

smiling tears...well its like three of my friends told me that they've rarely seen me cry even when im really sad...instead they noticed i smile and remain cheerful..
My Happiest moment was when my Dad while discussing with one of my teachers about me...said that "she's really strong...she rarely cries!"

to add to that I love Oxymoron phrases...

----------


## ~Maude~

> I get the same thing, for the longest time my uncle seriously called me Shoe  . I can only imagine with yours!



Oh, no, did he really? 

My Mom and stepdad make up little nicknames all the time too. Currently they call me Maudagucci, when I had my son it was Maudamama, tad bit embarrassing but what can you do?

----------


## Jay

I like Maudamama  :Biggrin:

----------


## DTrent

D is the beginning of my 1st name.
Trent is a form of my maiden name.
(I NEVER use my real name on the 'net!)

----------


## Countess

Countess_of_Moldovia is my vampire name.

----------


## Themis

> Countess_of_Moldovia is my vampire name.


In a RPG?


Ad Topic: "Themis" is the greek goddess of justice, the greek equivalent to "Justitia" who may be a bit more popular. 
I chose Themis because I'm a student of the law and thought it fit.  :Wink:

----------


## starrwriter

> Countess_of_Moldovia is my vampire name.


Do you really drink blood? I prefer the taste of red wine.

----------


## adilyoussef

adilyoussef: Is my two names united: Adil and Youssef. I have two + a last name as all the members of my family do.

----------


## Themis

> adilyoussef: Is my two names united: Adil and Youssef. I have two + a last name as all the members of my family do.


  :Tongue:  I´ve got three (first) names.  :Smile:  

-
Is it common to have more than one name where you live, adil?

----------


## Kaltrina

Kaltrina: is my real name and is Albanian. it means the blue colour of the sky...  :Biggrin:  so I guess that makes me a relative to the sky....  :FRlol:  hahahah

----------


## Countess

> Do you really drink blood? I prefer the taste of red wine.



If I were into RPG, it would be Vampire, The Masquerade. I'm not an actress; however, I'm a writer, so I don't role play.

No, I don't drink blood but I've been fascinated with those dark creatures since I was first conscious. My very first "book" was a scribbled short story with associated stick people figures about Dracula. 

They're a great metaphor for fallen man, I think, as well as addiction of any kind.

Countess

----------


## Themis

> If I were into RPG, it would be Vampire, The Masquerade. I'm not an actress; however, I'm a writer, so I don't role play.


Huh? You know that there are also role playing games that are played by writing? - except for RPGs like"Final Fantasy" and such.

----------


## adilyoussef

> I´ve got three (first) names.  
> 
> -
> Is it common to have more than one name where you live, adil?


In fact it is a family tradition. All the members of my family have two names. Some other families do so but it is not very commen.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

I have eight  :Tongue:  and a family name  :Biggrin: 
Oh ok Only the first is really mine I share 7 and the family name with my sisters and dad, 5 with my cousins and uncle, 4 with my grandfather etc etc  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> I have eight  and a family name 
> Oh ok Only the first is really mine I share 7 and the family name with my sisters and dad, 5 with my cousins and uncle, 4 with my grandfather etc etc


Hmm.... looking for something to top that...  :Wink:  No, there's nothing.
I wonder what names you have, Night.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Il never ever tell ( well on a public forum at least  :Tongue: )

----------


## Themis

I can live with that. I'll try another way then.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

is that a hint scher??
ok ok I moving  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

* Is it your real name?
If what, what did you choose it?


Mine is Poetess - yea as you all can see!
The first part stands for Poe (Edgar Allen Poe). I added "tess" to combine it to Poe and become Poetess (A female poet). I wanted to put it as Poe-tess, but I had a typo back then.
*

----------


## Bysshe

I am "Bysshe" simply because of Percy Bysshe Shelley. There aren't any interesting hidden meanings or anything cryptic. I'm not very imaginative when it comes to inventing usernames. I just steal other people's names!

----------


## Niamh

Niamh is my real name. its Irish and translates as brightness/ radiance. you pronounce it neev the mh makes a v sound as theres no v in the irish language. :Smile: 

my intire name in irish Niamh Aine Padraigan Nic On Ri means 'bright splender noble daughter of the king'.

----------


## Lily Adams

It's one of my three pseudonyms. I got the "Adams" part from John Adams, (he's my hero, and that's just one of my favorite last names) and I just like the name "Lily" because it's an easy name, but it's not too common.

That's very interesting about your name, Niamh. Now I know how to pronounce it correctly.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Its weird people seeing it first before learning how to pronounce it. In work all the polish girls knew how to pronounce it, but not spell it, so when they saw it written down they were like, ' whos ni-am-he?' I get a good laugh out of it. :FRlol:  

I've had birthday cards given to me with the weirdest spellings because most people try to spell it as it sounds. nymph, neve, nieve, and my favourite one that my swedish friend wrote nitczhe. :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

I have the same problem with my real name. Whenever we have a sub in class and he/she gets to my name on the roll call list, I just say "here" before they even attempt to pronounce it. Sometimes one of them gets it right, though.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Taken from a certain hot caffeinated beverage that I'm fond of, as described by the Centipede in the animated film version of _James and the Giant Peach_. The 9 is of no signfigance, other than the fact that there are apparently 8 others out there somewhere. It does not, as is sometimes assumed, have anything to do with my real given name, which is Alexander.

----------


## summer grace

It is Grace, my name. As well, it is summer, because I was born in the summer, and it's my favorite season.

----------


## toni

Tis also my name-toni. taken from Antonette. I wish I could change it, though. I wonder why I always seem to use my real name in forums.... :Frown:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Perhaps because you are so unbeguiling and pretenseless? I find it endearing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

Aww..  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
Why thank you, David.. :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Tis also my name-toni. taken from Antonette. I wish I could change it, though. I wonder why I always seem to use my real name in forums....


That's a gorgeous name!! Seriously, I love it. I used to say I'd name a daughter Antoinette someday  :Smile: 

I've probably already posted this, but my user name comes from the fact that I'm a bagpiper and that I dress "vintage" I suppose...I have a really strange and wacky sense of style sometimes.

----------


## Annamariah

Anna and Maria are my first names and H is the first letter of my surname. Very simple.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

are you sure you want to know?
*warning: long, rambling, pointless story ahead*

1.when i was living in England, my housemate and me watched Sleepy Hollow at the student cinema.
2. for some reason, we (that is: I) found the tilte of the film incredibly funny and started saying "Sleepy Hollow!" to mean "I'm tired" and "Sleepy Hollow?" to ask "Are you tired?"
3. our Shakespeare tutor had reddish/ginger hair and one day she sat near us in the lecture hall. next time we looked she was at the back of the room. So we concluded she could fly and was a witch.
4. I started calling my housemate Sleepy Witch when she took a nap on the coach when we were on a trip.
5. I liked this nickname so much (nooooo, I'm not full of myself at all) that I wanted to be a Sleepy Witch, too. 
6. I registered with LitNet and needed a nick.

EDIT: and I don't even like Sleepy Hollow or witches that much :Bawling: , so this nick doesn't tell you very much about myself except that I'm slightly barmy

----------


## Eagleheart

Mine was originally taken from a title of a song, whose content was naturally appealing to an Angry, Young, Poor fellow and so the link was establshed...The symbolic meaning of the eagle is further assissting something of an expression of the self...In forums you can allow youself some poetry without being ascribed some overrefinement and I took the opportunity...

----------


## chasestalling

to whom it may concern,

trust me, u don't want to know my real name. just kidding. had u going there for a moment didn't i? 

eric

----------


## Niamh

> I have the same problem with my real name. Whenever we have a sub in class and he/she gets to my name on the roll call list, I just say "here" before they even attempt to pronounce it. Sometimes one of them gets it right, though.


What is your real name? (sorry i dont mean to be nosy) It cant be as bad as mine to pronounce! What origin is it?

----------


## alhara

i have also posted this on another thread but people seem to be reading this one so i will post it again, i'm increadably vain about the cleverness of my name so here it goes 
stars
I always use this name. It is a refrence to a star. In the constilation [i]canis major, as almost everyone knows, there is a star. Sirius the brigtest star we can see, but the star you don&#180;t hear about is alhara also know as adhara and adara, meaning maidens. It is the second brightests star in that constilation, hence the almost.(it is my full alter ego title alhara the almost) I love my name, (alhara is not my real name it is my choosen name) and never get a chance to tell people about, surprisingly no one asks, and so I thank you for this post. Though I would love to use a book author or poem in my name I can&#180;t because I fall passionately in love with every (decent) book I am reading, and when I finish it I am left emptied of said love. So I must look to the stars.

----------


## Lily Adams

> What is your real name? (sorry i dont mean to be nosy) It cant be as bad as mine to pronounce! What origin is it?


No, no, that's quite alright. My first name is Genevieve, (pronounced john-vee-ev in French, or jen-eh-veev in English)) but most people go by my middle name, Aline, (pronounced ay-leen) because it's a bit easier. I'm named after Genevieve Strauss, (wife of the composer Richard Strauss, from what my dad has told me, but I have recently looked up Richard on Wikipedia and it doesn't say anything about a wife of his named "Genevieve") and Aline Renoir. (wife of the painter Pierre Auguste Renoir) From what I know Genevieve is French and Aline is Celtic.

The secret is out!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

A i know that name. Its such a nice name. its ashame people cant pronounce it though. Yeah i think Aline Is celtic. I think in the irish gaelige (CELTIC) Its spelt Aileen which is my sisters name.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

I always grew up thinking Aline was French, but now that I look it up, all the sites say it's either Celtic or English. It's also a variant of Helen, which I think is really neat because it makes me think of Helen of Troy. I started a war!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> I always grew up thinking Aline was French, but now that I look it up, all the sites say it's either Celtic or English. It's also a variant of Helen, which I think is really neat because it makes me think of Helen of Troy. I started a war!


Yup same name as Aileen! Shame on you for starting a war!!!! hehehe. :FRlol:

----------


## Lily Adams

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful and that beauty started a war.  :Tongue:  Kidding!

----------


## Taliesin

The Tale of Taliesin

Once there was a witch named Ceridwen, and she had two children. The one, her daughter, was as beautiful a child as you could ever hope to see; the other, her son Morfran, was so ugly, ill-favored and stupid that he sickened everyone who saw him.

Ceridwen was grieved that Morfran was so horrible, and resolved by her magic arts to make him into such a great bard that no-one would mind his ugliness. She began to cast a great spell. Many were the plants that she cast into her cauldron, many the incantations said over it. An old blind man named Morda was set to keep the fires burning beneath it, assisted by a young boy, Gwion.

The Cauldron of Wisdom and Inspiration must be kept boiling for a year and a day, and then the first three drops from it would impart ultimate knowledge to the one who drank them. But the rest of the liquid would be deadly poison.

Long labored Ceridwen, roaming far to find the rare and exotic herbs she required, and so it chanced that she fell asleep on the last day of the spell. The boy Gwion was stirring the brew when three drops flew out onto his thumb, and they were scalding hot, so that he thrust it into his mouth to stop the burning. Instantly, he had the wisdom and inspiration of ages, and the first thing that occurred to him was that Ceridwen would be very angry.

He ran away from the house of Ceridwen, but all too soon he heard the fury of her pursuit. Using his new magical powers, he turned himself into a hare. She turned into a greyhound *****, and gained ever more on him. He came to a river, and quick as thinking became a fish. She became an otter. He leapt from the water, and in the middle of his leap became a bird of the air. The witch Ceridwen became a hawk. In desperation, he looked down and saw a pile of wheat. He dived, landed, and as it scattered he turned into a single grain. Then she landed and became a hen, and pecked at the grain until she had swallowed Gwion.

Soon after, Ceridwen found herself with child, though she had lain with no man. When she realized that the baby was Gwion, she resolved to kill it, and Morfran wanted her to also, in revenge for his not becoming a bard. In due course, the babe was born, and Morfran would have slaughtered him on the spot, but the mother said no, because it was the most beautiful child ever seen. But she took him and, sewing him in a bag, set him adrift on the ocean.

Now there was at that time in Gwynedd, a lord named Gwyddno Garanhir, who had a son, Elphin, that was reckoned the most unlucky man alive. There was a weir on Gwyddno's land that had always had a huge catch of salmon in it on May Eve, so Gwyddno resolved to let Elphin have it to help turn his luck.

So it was that on May Eve, Elphin and two of his father's men went to the weir. Net after net he pulled, but there were no fish.

"Why, you've turned the luck of the weir," they growled.
"Just wait," said Elphin, "I haven't finished yet. There might still be something..."
There were no fish. But just as they were about to go, Elphin noticed something caught on a pole of the weir. He waded out and brought it back.
"More bad luck," grumbled the men.
"There may be a treasure inside," Elphin replied as he carefully slit open the greased leather bag he held.
To his very great astonishment, he saw the forehead of a baby, so white and beautiful that it seemed to shine.
"A radiant brow!" he exclaimed. (tal iesin in Welsh.)
"Yes, Taliesin, that will do well enough," said the baby.
Elphin was so surprised he nearly dropped it. The men muttered and made the sign against evil.

He put the child in front of him on the horse and they rode for home. While they rode, Elphin's thoughts were gloomy, as he realized they still had no salmon. But the babe in front of him spoke, saying

"Fair Elphin, cease your lament!
Swearing profits no-one.
It is not evil to hope
Nor does any man see what supports him,
Not an empty treasure is the prayer of Cynllo,
Nor does God break his promise.
No catch in Gwyddno's weir
Was ever as good as tonight's.

"Fair Elphin, dry your cheeks!
Such sorrow does not become you,
Although you consider yourself cheated
Excessive sorrow gains nothing,
Nor will doubting God's miracles.
Although I am small, I am skilful.
From the sea and the mountain,
From the river's depth
God gives His gifts to the blessed.

"Elphin of the generous spirit,
Cowardly is your purpose,
You must not grieve so heavily.
Better are good than evil omens.
though I am weak and small,
Spumed with Dylan's wave,
I shall be better for you
Than three hundred shares of salmon.

"Elphin of noble generosity,
Do not sorrow at your catch.
Though I am weak on the floor of my basket,
There are wonders on my tongue.
"While I am watching over you,
no great need will overcome you.
be mindful of the name of the Trinity
And none shall overcome you."

"How can this be, that you, a babe, can talk?" marveled Elphin.
Again Taliesin replied with a poem.

"Firstly I was formed in the shape of a handsome man,
in the hall of Ceridwen in order to be refined.
Although small and modest in my behavior,
I was great in her lofty sanctuary.

"While I was held prisoner, sweet inspiration educated me
and laws were imparted to me in a speech which had no words;
but I had to flee from the angry, terrible hag
whose outcry was terrifying.

"Since then I have fled in the shape of a crow,
since then I have fled as a speedy frog,
since then I have fled with rage in my chains,
- a roe-buck in a dense thicket.

"I have fled in the shape of a raven of prophetic speech,
in the shape of a satirizing fox,
in the shape of a sure swift,
in the shape of a squirrel vainly hiding.

"I have fled in the shape of a red deer,
in the shape of iron in a fierce fire,
in the shape of a sword sowing death and disaster,
in the shape of a bull, relentlessly struggling.

"I have fled in the shape of a bristly boar in a ravine,
in the shape of a grain of wheat.
I have been taken by the talons of a bird of prey
which increased until it took the size of a foal.

"Floating like a boat in its waters,
I was thrown into a dark bag,
and on an endless sea, I was set adrift.

"Just as I was suffocating, I had a happy omen,
and the master of the Heavens brought me to liberty."

By the time he finished, they had arrived at the court of Gwyddno.
Everyone crowded round to see how big the catch was. Elphin held up Taliesin for them all to see.
"What is that? Where is the catch?" asked Gwyddno.
"Here is the catch, father, see, I have caught a bard."
"Well, what use is that? Don't you have a good wife, who can bear you many strong sons of your own?"
"He will get more profit from me than the weir ever gave you," said Taliesin.
"Can you speak, and you so small?" asked Gwyddno.
"Indeed, I am better able to answer than you are to question me." claimed the baby.
Then Gwyddno asked him what else he had to say, and Taliesin replied with another poem. So Elphin rejoiced, that his luck had turned, and gave Taliesin to his wife to care for. She loved the baby very much, and time passed and he grew up.

The king of the land at that time was Maelgwn, a somewhat vain man who surrounded himself with toadies and fawning sycophants. The year that Taliesin turned thirteen, Elphin received a summons from the king, demanding his presence at the Christ Mass feast at midwinter. Elphin would much rather have stayed home with his wife and foster son, but as a dutiful subject (and a relative of the king besides) he went.

As they all sat around the high table, the other men vied with one another to see who could praise Maelgwn the most. Elphin was an honest man, and he couldn't honestly say that the king's bards were better or the queen a fairer woman, than those waiting at his home.
"What, so silent, Elphin? Can our loyal subject then find nothing to praise his king for?" said Maelgwn.
"Well, my lord," said Elphin, "I would say that though I am not a king, yet my wife is as fair and as virtuous as any woman in the kingdom - and my bard the best in Gwynedd."
"Insolence!" roared Maelgwn. "Throw him in our deepest dungeon! Let him be chained there until the falsity of his monstrous claim can be shown once and for all! And we think we know just how to do that..."

----------


## Niamh

Hehehe. Awell at least there are equivalents of your name out there in each language. You only find mine in celtic countries. Niamh in Ireland and Nia in wales and Scotland.

----------


## Taliesin

Taliesin was out skating. As he bent down to take the skates off, he glanced at a patch of ice, and fell into a trance, where he saw all that had befallen Elphin. When he woke, he rushed home to tell Elphin's wife.

Maelgwn had a son named Rhun, a lecher so revolting that to be seen with him would tarnish a woman's reputation beyond repair. This son he sent to Elphin's home, to seduce his wife and show the falsity of his claim. When Rhun came to the gate, he was welcomed, if not warmly, then civilly, by young Taliesin. He showed the prince into the hall, where sat a woman dressed in finery, with rings upon her fingers and a golden torque.

"How delicious!" thought Rhun. "I'll enjoy this, I can tell."

She made him welcome and they supped together. Rhun poured cup after cup of wine for her, and foolishly she drank it all. Soon she was giggly and silly, and she assented to his request to withdraw with him to some place more private. Rhun waited until she fell asleep in a drunken stupor, then tried to remove the ring from her plump hand. It would not come off, so quick as lightning he cut the finger off, ring and all.

Laughing, he rode back to his father's house. Maelgwn was delighted with his son's performance. He called for Elphin to be brought forth.
"Well, cousin, how say you now? The prince Rhun has had your wife with her willing cooperation. Do you persist in your stupid claim that she is so very fair and virtuous?"
Elphin paled, and feared for his wife, for he did not really believe that any woman, let alone she, would lie with Rhun by choice.
"How do you know this, my king?" he asked.
"My son's word is good enough for me - and should be for you, too."
"I'm sorry, my king, but even the money-lenders ask for solid proof where the prince Rhun is concerned."
The king growled, but the courtiers were, this once, murmuring in agreement with Elphin.
"Since that's not enough for you, see here is her finger. Do you deny that this is her ring?"
Elphin looked closely at the severed digit.
"Indeed, my lord, it is her ring, but I do deny that it's on her finger."
"How so, knave?" roared the enraged monarch.
"For three reasons, my king. First, my wife is a small woman, and this ring sits loosely on her thumb, but it's jammed so tightly on this finger that it won't come off. Second, ever since I've known her, my wife has trimmed her nails every Sabbath Eve, and this nail hasn't been trimmed this month, I'd say. Third, we keep servants for kneading bread dough - I certainly don't require my lady wife to do it. And yet you see under this nail and in the creases of the finger, traces of the rye dough this hand was lately kneading. I fear that the prince has despoiled some innocent kitchen wench, but whoever it was, it wasn't my wife."

The court cowered before Maelgwn's fury.
"You won't get away from it that easily!" Maelgwn declared. "If your bard is so great, let him come and compete with ours. Now take him away, before we get tired of him."
Hurriedly, the guards took Elphin back to the cell.

Taliesin was already seeing about provisions for the journey, while Elphin's wife looked after the poor nine-fingered maidservant. He arrived at the court two days later, and slipped through the gates. He made his way to the throne room and sat in the corner. When the king's bards filed in, he pouted his lips at them and played blerwm, blerwm on them, and the bards stood still and played blerwm, blerwm on their lips instead of praising Maelgwn. Maelgwn finally ordered a guard to strike Heinnin Fardd, his chief bard. This broke their trance enough that Heinnin Fardd could explain to Maelgwn that there was a devil in the form of a child who had cast a spell on them.

Then Maelgwn had Taliesin brought out, and questioned him.

"I have come to salvage Elphin's honor and his freedom. Taliesin am I, primary chief bard to Elphin.

"Primary chief poet
Am I to Elphin.
And my native country
Is the place of the Summer Stars.
"John the Divine
Called me Merlin,
But all future kings
Shall call me Taliesin.

"I was nine full months
In the womb of Ceridwen.
Before that I was Gwion,
But now I am Taliesin.

"I was with my king
In the heavens
When Lucifer fell
Into the deepest hell.

"I carried the banner
Before Alexander.
I know the names of the stars
From the North to the South.

"I was in Caer Bedion
Tetragrammaton.
I accompanied Heon
To the vale of Hebron.

"I was in the canon
When Absalom was slain.
I was in Llys Don
Before the birth of Gwydion.

"I was patriarch
To Elijah and Enoch.
I was there at the crucifixion
Of the merciful Mabon.

"I was the foreman
At the construction of Nimrod's Tower.
I was three times
In the prison of Arianrhod.

"I was in the ark
With Noah and Alpha
I witnessed the destruction
Of Sodom and Gomorrah.

"I was in Africa
Before the building of Rome.
I came here
To the remnant of Troy

"I was with the Lord
In the manger of the ***.
I upheld Moses
Through the water of Jordan.

"I was at the Cross
With Mary Magdalene.
I received the muse
From Ceridwen's cauldron.

"I was a harping bard
To Deon of Lochlin.
I have gone hungry
For the Righteous One.

"I was at the White Mount
in the court of Cynfelyn.
In stocks and in fetters
For a year and a day.

"I was in the larder
In the land of the Trinity.
And no-one knows whether my body
Is flesh or fish.

"I was instructor
To the whole universe.
I shall be until the judgement
On the face of the Earth.

"I have sat in the perilous seat
Above Caer Sidi.
I shall continue to revolve
Between the three elements.

"There is a marvel in the world
Which I cannot reveal."
"And all this makes you think you're better than my bards," sneered Maelgwn, "My bards, who have trained for twenty years."
"They are as nothing beside me," declared Taliesin.
"Well then, my lord," said Heinnin Fardd, so as not to be left entirely out of the proceedings, "certainly a contest will decide the matter."
"Why not? Me against all the king's bards. The contest - to compose a poem on the wind." Taliesin was serenely confident.
"Of course the king must judge," fawned Heinnin Fardd. "Who better?"
"And this contest will take place in twenty minutes," Maelgwn announced. (He was getting bored.)
"Twenty... my lord, I entreat you, I implore you, how can an epic be composed in -" Heinnin Fardd was desperate.
"Just do it, get on with it, I'm getting sick of this."

Heinnin Fardd and the king's bards huddled in the corner, consulting scrolls of rhymes and metaphors. Every so often, one let out a yelp of frustration. Taliesin lounged on the floor, laughing at their discomfiture.

When the time was up, the king's bards stood in a line before the throne and bowed.
"O greatest of kings, hear our song.

Blerwm, blerwm,
blerwm, blerwm,
blerwm, blerwm,
blerwm, blerwm."

"Knaves! Fools! Miserable swine! Was it for this that I paid you in gold and precious gems?" The court had never seen Maelgwn so angry. The bards groveled in the rushes. "Mighty king, it was not our fault! It's that demon child."

Taliesin, admittedly, was smirking in a most irritating fashion.
"So it's my turn?" he asked. He stood up straight and began. While he sang, a great wind arose and buffeted the castle, shaking it to its foundations. Maelgwn was afraid, and he called for Elphin to be brought out.

As soon as Elphin was brought out, Taliesin stopped the wind, and sang a new song that caused Elphin's chains to fall away from his ankles and wrists. Then he cried out to Elphin's wife to enter the hall, and she held her hands up so that everyone could see that she had ten fingers. Maelgwn was angrier than ever.

"You think you're so great. You're nothing! I bet my horses are better than yours, anyway."
Taliesin smiled and whispered to Elphin, "Take him up on it - I know how to make us win."
"I accept, my king."
"Then let there be a horse race."

Elphin led the other two home. On the appointed day, they returned, leading a lame old horse. Maelgwn rubbed his hands in glee.

The horses started - Taliesin riding old Dobbin. As each horse of the king's overtook him, he struck it on the rump with a holly twig, then let it fall. As the king's horses got further and further ahead, no-one could understand why Taliesin was still smiling. He slowed down and dropped his cap - again, no-one knew why.

Old Dobbin reached half-way, and Taliesin stopped him for a rest. The king's horses had long since passed them on the way back. Dobbin started back. As the king's horses passed the discarded holly twigs that Taliesin had struck them with, they stopped, reared up on their hind legs, and began to dance. The whole court was in fits of ill-concealed laughter, except Maelgwn and Rhun.

Taliesin and Dobbin wandered past them to the finish line. Maelgwn saw no alternative to letting them go. On the way home, Taliesin bid Elphin stop where he had dropped his cap. He had some men dig a hole at the spot, and they dug up a great chest full of treasure.

"Truly, Taliesin, never could I regret the day I pulled you out from the weir," said Elphin as they rode away.

FINIS

(It is said that afterwards, Taliesin went to the court of Arthur, where he was chief harper and adviser to the king.)

----------


## Poetess

* I never realized this thread existed before! :P

It stands for the combination of Poe (the Poet) and 'ess' form of a female to get the female 'version' of both Poe and Poet!*

----------


## Stanislaw

> * I never realized this thread existed before! :P
> 
> It stands for the combination of Poe (the Poet) and 'ess' form of a female to get the female 'version' of both Poe and Poet!*


Cool, Poe was always a favourite of mine.

My name is from the greatest science fiction author the world has ever seen...one of the last great master of scifi. The eternal Stanislaw Lem.

----------


## Niamh

Hey Miss Adams i just thought, seeing as your name means Helen you should have the following as you Signature, its Kit Marlowe.

Is this The Face that Launched a thousand Ships.

What do you think?  :Smile:

----------


## outrageous

even though it doesn't fit me, i still like how this word sound.

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh yes, I like it, but I think I'm much too modest for that! I'd also have to get a Troy-themed avatar...

----------


## beautiful_alma

I dont know if this was already talked about or posted or not... if it was, im sorry >< 

Post what your username means~ Ive been looking at a few posts, and some of the usernames ive seem are really unique and just wondered what they meant..

the alma in my username is soul in spanish~ and beautiful soul is used in a song i really like.. well that term is used in most all songs.... but still.. =)

----------


## Jay

Hello beautiful_alma, welcome  :Smile: . This has been done before, go here and maybe you'll find some answers there.

----------


## andave_ya

Andave ya is Quenyan Elvish (from _Lord of the Rings_) for "long ago" not entirely original, maybe, but my heading-subtitle-thingy under my name is Latin for "praiser of times past" There you have in a nutshell what I like. Old times!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Andave ya is Quenyan Elvish (from _Lord of the Rings_) for "long ago" not entirely original, maybe, but my heading-subtitle-thingy under my name is Latin for "praiser of times past" There you have in a nutshell what I like. Old times!


Me too! The past is my life bascially. It's nice to see someone else who has their head stuck in history.

----------


## mtpspur

I think I've answered this before somewhere but here goes. mtpspur stands for Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit Spurgeon in honor of the London preacher 1834 to 1892 who had his sermons collected in 63 volumes from 1855 to 1917--for a total of 3561 of them. I'm in the process of reading them one day at a time since 1 January 1999 and am up to 2993 as of today. My byline Watcher by Night is the Zulu translation of Rider Haggard's Allan Quatermain's nickname Macumazahn and is a series of books I'm greatly fond of.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Wow...everyone is so creative. 

My user name is my horse's name. 

His formal name is Classic Charm, though he's known around the barn as Tobasco.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I chose my username on the basis of not causing any confrontation and/or controversy. My old username was based on a word in japanese that meant...Well, let's just say it wasn't so cool once it hit me. Plus, word was combined with a creature of legend and/or myth. The creature, with my knowledge at that time, I knew only to be in a video game.

But, alas, the creature seems to have roots and originated from many places. That's including religion, tribes, etc. So I thought it wasn't a good idea the use that username. So I decided to go with something more...Neutral. :Biggrin:  

Neo_Sephiroth!!! :Biggrin:  

"Neo" seems neutral enough and "Sephiroth" is a character from a well known video game series called "Final Fantasy" He's evil but...He's not real either. :Biggrin:  So it's all-good! :Tongue:  

Neo_Sephiroth!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

Possibly, a topic with this thread's subject might have been posted in this Forum before. Sorry, I couldn't reach any. That's why I decide to do it, ok?
And here the question goes....

Some user names are simple, few are complex while others are confusing. With some names you immediately have an idea of where its comming from others simply throw you off balance and you begin to wonder "what's the philosophy behind that name".

And I think I have to begin with mine; *Muhsin* is simply a name, an rabian name, though am not an Arab. But I'm a Muslims, that's why. It means, in English, Doer of Good. What about yours?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Possibly, a topic with this thread's subject might have been posted in this Forum before. Sorry, I couldn't reach any. That's why I decide to do it, ok?
> And here the question goes....
> 
> Some user names are simple, few are complex while others are confusing. With some names you immediately have an idea of where its comming from others simply throw you off balance and you begin to wonder "what's the philosophy behind that name".
> 
> And I think I have to begin with mine; *Muhsin* is simply a name, an rabian name, though am not an Arab. But I'm a Muslims, that's why. It means, in English, Doer of Good. What about yours?


Whats in a name?

Rose by any other name would smell just as sweet? :-)

----------


## Stanislaw

I took my username from the greatest science fiction author, Stanislaw Lem. I quite liked his short stories and assorted essays, but most of all I apreciated his sense of philosophy and his approach to life.

----------


## Niamh

My user name is Irish, given to me by my parents and means 'brightness and radiance'.

----------


## muhsin

> Whats in a name?
> 
> Rose by any other name would smell just as sweet? :-)


Am afraid, but I don't think you understand my thread very well. Re-read it again dear.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Am afraid, but I don't think you understand my thread very well. Re-read it again dear.


No. I understood your thread well ;-) 

My question - Does a name give a philosophy to the sweetness of a rose? 

I was of course being thought provoking ;-)

So despair ye not... :-)

Regards,
Lote.

----------


## muhsin

> No. I understood your thread well ;-) 
> 
> My question - Does a name give a philosophy to the sweetness of a rose? 
> 
> I was of course being thought provoking ;-)
> 
> So despair ye not... :-)
> 
> Regards,
> Lote.


Is your name Rose? And so you are looking at the philosophy it could reveal?
Is this what you mean?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Is your name Rose? And so you are looking at the philosophy it could reveal?
> Is this what you mean?


Your question was what is the philosophy behind your user-name.

What is the philosophy behind the name Rose?

----------


## Niamh

lote i get it...but i think you may have to explain it properly for Mushin, and the point behind your question as well.

----------


## Madhuri

My username -- Madhuri means sweetness, which also happens to be my real name. I don't think there is any philosophy in this name, it just happens to be a word with a meaning.

This was the first ever forum I joined and I had no idea how anonymity to a certain degree is important. It can also be that I was not creative enough to think of a cool username.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> This was the first ever forum I joined and I had no idea how anonymity to a certain degree is important. It can also be that I was not creative enough to think of a cool username.


this was my first forum as well maddie. And i also ended up with my real name! atleast i'm not alone! :Biggrin:  but if i could have an alias it would have to be _Black Annis_. (who my avatar is!)

----------


## Countess

Countess of Moldovia is my vampire name.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> My username -- Madhuri means sweetness, which also happens to be my real name. I don't think there is any philosophy in this name, it just happens to be a word with a meaning.


And what does "Dixit" mean? :-)




> Countess of Moldovia is my vampire name.


Mistress of the "Vlad the Impaler"? :-)

----------


## Rinas_Jaded

The philosophy behind my name Isn't very complex. *Rina* is a nickname that I pulled from my first name _chRIstiNA_. Then it says* Jaded* and Im sure everyone knows what jaded means which is basically _boredom_.

----------


## Madhuri

> And what does "Dixit" mean? :-)


I know what you mean, Lote  :Nod:  Madhuri Dixit is the name of a very famous Bollywood actress, but, I am not her  :Smile:  I just happen to share the same first name. As for what Dixit means -- It actually represents the caste to which the person belongs to.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I know what you mean, Lote  Madhuri Dixit is the name of a very famous Bollywood actress, but, I am not her


[deep sigh] what a shame ;-( - I thought I was speaking to the real thing! 
Damn you cyberspace! - how you raise our hopes in one hand and crush them with the other!!!...but my Madhuri Dixit shall live in my dreams -doing the "wet-saree-song-and-dance" routines in the monsoon rain :-) - ahhhhhhhh the Power of the Imaginations. How benovolent of God to endow us with this magical of gifts!!!




> I just happen to share the same first name. As for what Dixit means -- It actually represents the caste to which the person belongs to.


Ah I see. But you know that in English it has very rude and smutty connotations? :-)

----------


## andave_ya

andave_ya ~ I am absolutely in love with the Lord of the Rings, especially the Elven language. So, andave_ya means long ago, with my subtitle meaning praiser of times past. Combination of what I love; yesteryear and LOTR.

----------


## Madhuri

> [deep sigh] what a shame ;-( - I thought I was speaking to the real thing! 
> Damn you cyberspace! - how you raise our hopes in one hand and crush them with the other!!!...


 :FRlol: 

Sorry to have crushed your hopes like that....Poor Lote  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 




> but my Madhuri Dixit shall live in my dreams -doing the "wet-saree-song-and-dance" routines in the monsoon rain :-) - ahhhhhhhh the Power of the Imaginations. How benovolent of God to endow us with this magical of gifts!!!


Ahem...Ahem...Be careful !! You might drown  :Wink:  I hear of very heavy monsoon rains for this year  :Tongue:   :Tongue: 




> Ah I see. But you know that in English it has very rude and smutty connotations? :-)


Ya I know. But, it doesnt mean so in Hindi.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sorry to have crushed your hopes like that....Poor Lote


No problema; De nada as they say in Spanish :-)

We dreams the dreams we can never fulfil and by desiring we fill our hearts with sorrow and Madhuri Dixit :-)




> Ahem...Ahem...Be careful !! You might drown  I hear of very heavy monsoon rains for this year


Ahhh to drown with Madhuri in wet-saree-in-my-arms-singing-to-me-a-love duet? - wow!!! what a way to die!!! Death would indeed would lose it's sting! And it shall brag no more:-) 




> Ya I know. But, it doesnt mean so in Hindi.


I am glad to hear it :-)

----------


## kilted exile

> Countess of Moldovia is my vampire name.


Was Dr. Doom from the Fantastic Four not from Moldovia?

EDIT
Ach no I think that was Monrovia. Ok as you were people.

----------


## Shalot

> Good idea. Thanks Jay. Melancholy flower was something I ran across in a class about linguistics. It was a cute rhyme that went (Frere Jacques),
> 
> Life is butter, life is butter,
> Melancholy flower, melancholy flower,
> Life is but a melon, life is but a melon,
> Cauliflower, cauliflower.
> 
> But String Dancer hits me better.



I don't know if Shea even comes around here anymore, but I always wondered what was up with the string dancer bit. It's good to know that it refers to your ability to play the harp. I saw "string dancer" and thought stripper...it must be this town that I am from. You're more likely to run into a stripper here than a harpist in any part of town. But how many people play harp, really? Still, you're more likely to run into a stripper than a fast food clerk. Maybe. 

Is Shea a she or he? I've known both with that name.

(sorry, it's late and I am waiting for some files -- they're being extracted through a remote computer on a wireless connection --- it's taking years)

----------


## motherhubbard

Motherhubbard is part of my e-mail. I tried to make it out to be something about the old lady in the shoe. I had just found out that I was expecting my fourth child when I started my e-mail account. You know, she had so many children she didn’t know what to do. But I couldn’t get it to work out right so it’s old Mother Hubbard who went to the cupboard.

----------


## Bookworm Cris

My screen name came from the fact thay I always loved to read, and actually I read everything that comes in front of me (from bread packages to old newspapers... hehe).

I wanted to use my real name, Cristine, but there was already a Cris in this forum, so I chose BookwormCris, that combined my real name with my characteristic...

As for the avatar, I did it myself, to use in a blog (but it&#180;s not in the blog yet, I ended using it here and in other forums...), and it&#180;s a rat because in portuguese we call a bookworm a "rato de biblioteca" (library rat), and that&#180;s what it is... 

BTW, there are some interesting stories behind the screen names, who could guess?...

----------


## NickAdams

Too obvious.

----------


## Bookworm Cris

Sorry for that...

(I didn&#180;t mean to be original)

----------


## the silent x

> andave_ya ~ I am absolutely in love with the Lord of the Rings, especially the Elven language. So, andave_ya means long ago, with my subtitle meaning praiser of times past. Combination of what I love; yesteryear and LOTR.


LOTR was some of the best written/produced pieces i have experience, i only wish the same producers would have worked on eragon. 

my screen name represents me. silent means that i like to be quiet, like an assassin creeping up behind you. there are also two sides to me, there is the side that wants to be let out and hang with everybody and confide in everyone, but the other side is dark and moody and keeps everything in, "x" stands for the unknown variable "x" in an algebraic equation, you never know which side of me you're talking to. silent also means that you can silence the mouth by cutting out the tongue or sealing it shut, but no one can silence the hand.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sorry for that...
> 
> (I didn&#180;t mean to be original)


Cris, 

I think Nick was refering to his own nickname when he said 'too obvious', not yours.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

Scheherazade is right. My own screen name needs no explaning. Well, there might be some members who aren't familiar with Nick. Nick Adams is Hemingway's serial character.

(Originality is disguising your source)

----------


## Bookworm Cris

Sorry again....  :Blush:  and thanks, Scher and Nick, for being so kind. 
Nick: I recognized Hemingway in your avatar, but, honestly, I didn´t know Nick Adams, the character...

----------


## Scheherazade

> My own screen name needs no explaning. Well, there might be some members who aren't familiar with Nick. Nick Adams is Hemingway's serial character.


Oh, and I thought you might be a fan of the actor Nick Adams! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Adams

 :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

The philosophy behind my user name is incredibly deep and meaningful. Kathy is a nickname for Kathleen....and of course Kathleen is my "real" name...toldja it was deep and meaningful!

----------


## RaatKiRanii

Raat Ki Ranii literally means "Queen of the Night" in Urdu. It's actually the name of a flower, the Cestrum Nocturnum or the night-blooming jasmine. I choose it because i find I’ve done my best work at night, sorta bloom at night myself. lol.

----------


## andave_ya

WOW! that is fantastic!

----------


## Aunty-lion

I've said this before on another thread, but mine is supposed to be self explanatory. I am both an aunty and a lion, 'roar'.
It is also a reference to a poem though...but I might retain a wee bit of mystery and not reveal that quite yet. Guesses are welcome.

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Hyperinsomniaparacondrioid. Was a Sum 41 fan back in the day.. (2 years ago) haha, sad.

----------


## toni

Toni is my real name, taken from Antonette, which came from Fergie Antonette. oh how very _complex...._

----------


## Aiculík

and how do you pronounce it? And why did you choose it? Sometimes the meaning can be guessed, but in most cases it can't. And it would be interesting to hear why you chose it.

Mine comes from my real name. Aicul is backward of *Lucia* and suffix -ík is used to express familiarity... 

_Ai_ is pronounced as I, _c_ as in tzar, _u_ as in foot, and _ík_ as in eek.  :Smile:  So that would be... Itzooleek (that looks ugly  :Sick:  ). 

I usually use it in forums, because I can be sure it will always be free... and that if it is already taken, it means that I already registered in the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## hockeychick8792

Well mine is simply in pronuciation.
Meaning wise I am a hockey fan and a girl so thats were I thought of "hockeychick".
8-7-92 is my birthday (and Sidney Crosby's B'day for those who care{well he was born in 1987 so were 5 years apart but I don't care}) so that is were I get 8792! TADA my explanation! Not as cool as yours but it works for me!
And I use this for everything! AIM name, lit-net, everything!!!!

----------


## metal134

metal as in heavy metal and 13 and 4 are M and D for one of my favorite bands, Megadeth.

----------


## kiz_paws

My nickname is Kiz, ergo the Username is a take on my Real Life nickname. Paws is the tag-on because of my absolute adoration of dogs (well, any animal, truth be known).  :Wink:  

To pronounce Kiz_paws, the *i* sounds like the *i* of _hit_. And for Paws, the vowel sound is much like the *o* sound of _pot_ (like pots and pans). There you have it, good idea for a thread!  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

Andave_ya means long ago in Tolkien's Elvish (forgive me, that's the third time) and is pronounced "ann-dah-vey-yeh".

----------


## Reccura

Simon... I always like Simon in that story. Reccura (Himura, my surname) has always been me eversince Lain gave t to me. I was thinking of a Japanese name, and then she blurted that all of a sudden. Actually, Recca was the origin, and Himura, my favorite battousai in anime ever. (Kenshin Himura) She then popped the name "Reccura Himura"

----------


## jade911

my names jade and my birthday is the 9th of novemeber, 9/11, like the twin tower attacks

----------


## Moira

Moira it's just a name i love, i found it reading some greek mythology and it kind of stuck with me :Smile: .

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Moira it's just a name i love, i found it reading some greek mythology and it kind of stuck with me.


Which Greek Myth is that :-)

Can't recall.

----------


## Moira

> Which Greek Myth is that :-)
> 
> Can't recall.


'In Greek mythology, the white-robed Moirae or Moerae (often called the Fates) were the personifications of destiny (Roman equivalent: Parcae or Fata; also equivalent to the Germanic Norns). They controlled the metaphorical thread of life of every mortal and immortal from birth to death (and beyond). Even the gods feared the Moirae. Zeus also was subject to their power, as the Pythian priestess at Delphi once admitted. The Greek word moira literally means 'a part or portion', and by extension one's portion in life or destiny.'

I copied this from wikipedia now but i encountered the name in several mythological stories :Smile: .

----------


## ElissaDido

ElissaDido is not my name... As you people may have known, Dido was the Queen of Carthage and it is said Elissa was her real name. I just took a fancy to Dido as she seemed tragic to me and I've got a sort of preference to tragedy.  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

> ElissaDido is not my name... As you people may have known, Dido was the Queen of Carthage and it is said Elissa was her real name. I just took a fancy to Dido as she seemed tragic to me and I've got a sort of preference to tragedy.


Hi Elissa,

I've been to Tunis last week and visited Carthage, what a beautiful place indeed. The guid also told us the story of Dido.

----------


## Domer121

well, as you may have guessed Domer is in fact my nickname.. it comes from the fact that when I was a baby I had a "dome" head...it just stuck..

----------


## ElissaDido

@Moira: Someday, I want to visit that place as well.  :Smile:

----------


## kandaurov

Heh, mine is strange. I'm a Benfica (portuguese footbal/soccer club) supporter, and ukranian Sergey Kandaurov was a rather average player that played there for some years. For some reason that baffles me, I elected him as my favourite player, perhaps because no one else held him as a favourite, and lots of Benfica fans didn't even see any talent in him.

I kinda like the way it sounds, so for some years now it's my Internet alias  :Smile:

----------


## Hyatt07

Turin Turambar isn't my real name. It is a character out of J. R. R. Tolkien's masterpiece, The Silmarillion. I choose this name because Turin and myself have many similarities.

----------


## AdoreroDio

My title AdoreroDio is Spanish for I will worship God spelled miscorrestly- I accidentally typed AdoreroDio instead of AdoreroDios- Dio is a god- Dios is the God. As for how I got it I couldn't think of a good username and I love the sound of other languages such as Spanish so I went to Babel Fish Translator and typed in descriptions of me till I found one that sounded beautiful- this one. I sorta got the idea from my friend who uses the username Heiliger_Soldat or Holy soldier in German.

----------


## Laporis

Laporis??

Try Polaris  :Wink:

----------


## kenikki

Mine's Kenikki which my best mate gave me. It is play on my real name 'Nikki ' and based on Kenickie from Grease as I'm such a cool bad girl. Then it just stuck and has grown on me.  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

Seriously anyone who can tell me what my name me is a freacking genious.
It was just something that came off my head as i wrote a poem, I liked it and so i used it as my name in all my websites. 

Then i wanted to see if it had any meaning, I used all major search engines dictionaries in different languages but nothing. zero. nada.

It's just somethong unique (and copyrighted) that no one else in the planet has. SO if i ever have a kid, guess what his name will be?

Lol.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Seriously anyone who can tell me what my name me is a freacking genious.


I can but it would be too rude to mention on a public forum :-)

Just kiddin ;-)




> It was just something that came off my head as i wrote a poem, I liked it and so i used it as my name in all my websites.


We have the Power of Naming and we succumb to it...




> It's just somethong unique (and copyrighted) that no one else in the planet has. SO if i ever have a kid, guess what his name will be?
> 
> Lol.


God save that unfortunate child from that fate :-)

----------


## Hyacinth42

I played a random mmorpg, and needed help with a character name, so I looked up wildflowers until I came to one I'd never heard of that sounded cool, and I have been using that randomly online ever since, there are like, 4 different nicknames I have randomly on the internet, I'm in the hyacinth mood right now, and I have taken to putting 42 (The answer to life the universe and everything) behind it just in case someone already has my name :P

----------


## evyline

it's taken from a short story from "the Dubliners"by James Joyce:Eveline and my name is Eva,so=EVY-LINE

----------


## pinkmoon

Well, mine has a story too,
actually it is a part of my e-mail address
when I was trying to find a nick name , I thought that "pinkmoon" will never come at anyone's mind, since I love moon and the pink, so  :Idea:  
I decided that this will be my nick name forever,
but guess what! :Frown:  
few days ago, I looked for it in the google search, and found sooooo many
things that are called "pinkmoon", even a real moon :Flare:  so I felt disappointed.
But I like it anyway. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kain Legin

'Kain' is a character in a semi-short story I'm writting now and finishing after exams are over, of course. 'Legin', my gf found it for me and it sounded so matching with 'Kain' so, yeah. Silly ideas come to sleepy heads!

----------


## Bakiryu

Now, I've found the mean of my screen name! at last! wanna know? *taunts* maybe i'll tell *t-hee* depends!

----------


## asoldiersgirl

The love of my life is a soldier.... Hence, asoldiersgirl.... 
Support our Troops!

----------


## GrayFoxDown

The name GrayFoxDown derives from those happy, sky-riding days in Vietnam...a "ticket to ride"--so to speak. To my utter disbelief, I'm only slightly gray myself...not very foxy...and only down by about 10 yards on the 50 yard line and getting ready to punt. Regards,  :Wink:

----------


## Nossa

My nickname here is simply one of the TONS of nicknames which people call me in real life...they really come in handy when I join any forum...lol

----------


## Annamariah

> Mine's Kenikki which my best mate gave me. It is play on my real name 'Nikki ' and based on Kenickie from Grease as I'm such a cool bad girl. Then it just stuck and has grown on me.


I was wondering if it had something to do with Kenickie... Seems that I was right  :FRlol:  (We just performed Grease at school, so I've been thinking about it quite a lot lately  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Artemis Noir

Artemis is my favourite Greek goddess. Unlike most of the female pantheon she is not one-dimensional in that she doesn't really fit into the beautiful/intelligent or maiden/matron/promiscuous dichotomies. Rather she is very complex, at once representing childbirth, the moon, hunting and virginity (though her virginity is actually debatable as it has been convincingly argued that she simply did not have a regular consort)

It was Artemis who transformed a hunter into a stag after he dared to gaze upon her while she was by a pool bathing nude, His hounds tore him apart... 

"Noir" I just like the sound of, as many here will know, it means "Black" in French, and I have an interest in the darker side of human nature sometimes, so it fits. It is also half of the email handle used by one of my closest friends, so it is, in part, a homage to him  :Wink:

----------


## Mehrune Dagon

Well my name comes from a video game. I kinda thought it would ahve been taken, but i guess not. Mehrune Dagon is a powerful leader of a dark force called the Deadra from the Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion.
I was gonna use my gamer tag from Xbox Live, but i didnt want to. Whatever, Whatever, i do what i want

----------


## Video Drone

My name originally came from the 1983 thriller _Videodrome_ by David Cronenberg, one of my favorite movies of all time, except I made it Video Drone so that it would be a bit different and fit my StarCraft profiles as a Zerg player...

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Mine has a couple of meanings for me...the most obvious is to an old song that I love. :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

> Mine has a couple of meanings for me...the most obvious is to an old song that I love.


Must be the Allman Brothers, no? "You're my blue sky, you're my sunny day..." I like that song. 

Unless you are an Irving Berlin fan?  :FRlol:  (well, it isn't funny to be an Irving Berlin fan...I like his stuff too.) 

I posted earlier about my nickname, it is utterly mundane...because Kathy is actually my name.  :Smile:

----------


## Video Drone

> Mine has a couple of meanings for me...the most obvious is to an old song that I love.


Which song, though? The only Blue Sky that I know of is the one from the A-Ha band.  :Smile:

----------


## stella

my nickname is taken from "Great expectations" by dickens ;"Estella" but i removed the E so it starts with an s because my real name starts with an S.

----------


## Idril

> Mine has a couple of meanings for me...the most obvious is to an old song that I love.


When I saw your name, I thought of Pink Floyd's _Goodbye Blue Sky_, it fits in an inverted sort of way.

----------


## andave_ya

old song? As in, Bing Crosby's Blue Skies? The movie that I haven't found that has Bing and Fred together?

----------


## BlueSkyGB

No, sorry....no one got it here, although...wink wink, Haven knows  :Blush:  

Actually its from the Allman Brothers Band....studio version very good..
but fell in love with an old live version, that had Duane playing on it before he died. Wonderful guitar work. :Biggrin: 

PS....Kathy got it too!!

----------


## kathycf

> No, sorry....no one got it here, although...wink wink, Haven knows  
> 
> Actually its from the Allman Brothers Band....studio version very good..
> but fell in love with an old live version, that had Duane playing on it before he died. Wonderful guitar work.
> 
> PS....Kathy got it too!!


Heh heh, I thought it was the Allman brothers. Based on what little I know of you, that song just seemed a natural. (I know Haven knows you better)  :Smile:  

Are you sure you are not a closet Irving Berlin fan? "Blue skies smiling at me....nothing but blue skies do I see!"  :Tongue:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Heh heh, I thought it was the Allman brothers. Based on what little I know of you, that song just seemed a natural. (I know Haven knows you better)  
> 
> Are you sure you are not a closet Irving Berlin fan? "Blue skies smiling at me....nothing but blue skies do I see!"


Well being an ex-music major in college, I have to say that I do appreciate Berlin, and the others people have mentioned here.....but its the blues that speak to my soul... :Smile:

----------


## Anza

Anza is shoet for Esperanza: Spanish for hope. My other nickname is Hooseki Kajihana: Japanese for Jewel Fireblossom

----------


## aabbcc

Anastasie is one of my given names.

----------


## verum

Verum is latin for truth, and all i look for in the world. I thought it appropriate.

----------


## tractatus

From a text, Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus by Wittgenstein.

----------


## prema

Prema is my yoganame. In sanskrit it means love.

----------


## Granny5

My name is Granny5 because I'm the granny of 5...it means I'm an old woman.

----------


## SeeGee

My nickname indicate my initials: SeeGee = CG

----------


## Homyrrh

'Tis an eternal whisper always heard unclearly...if at all.

----------


## Selkie

My Grandmother was Scottish and she used to tell me stories about the Selkie's. I love the ocean and I'm a bit shy so it seemed appropriate, and it's nice to be reminded of my Grandmother and her stories. I also just love the sound of the word as well. 

http://www.pantheon.org/articles/s/selkie.html

----------


## Prole

My nick is a reference to 1984 and my political beliefs, which I'll spare these forums!

----------


## sprinks

My friend saw the movie The Benchwarmers and the boy had the nickname Sammy Sprinkler and so since my friends often call me Sammy she made the natural progression of adding on the Sprinkler, which then became Sprinkla (its a bit more feminine and I'm a female so yeah) and then eventually it just became sprinks

But I have NOTHING in common with the character in that movie, I'm like the complete opposite really!

----------


## lucidnightmares

I can`t believe i just found this.
just a nightmare that the victim has control over, a nightmare that i willingly create i guess.

----------


## asilef73

asilef is my real named spelled backwards and 73 is the year i was born.

----------


## Serieve

Sadly, there's not much behind my name except that I made it up for a character, who is sadly not on paper, and may never be. She's a bit on the depressing side, and I was thinking of the word "grieve," because it suits her, and so I just added the "Ser" and got "Serieve."

I googled it once to see if anyone else had come up with it, and found that one person had gotten it by joining the title "Sir Reeve," which I though was a bit cooler than what I had done. I guess their intuition led them to spell it the same way, too. The other results were just websites in a foreign language, so... may it means something else. I don't know.

----------


## Classrocker24

classrocker24...had it forever and ever, and i kinda like it so im stickin to it...

lets see, the classrocker is because when i made it i was the only person in my small middle school class to like classic rock, and the 24 is my birthday, my lucky number, and my favorite number...i know, pretty lame, but there you have it...

----------


## natasssha

Natassha , But who knows it's meaning , I just named myself , hahaha lolllllllll

----------


## Lulim

Natasha – with only one 's' – means: born on Christmas …

My nickname, Lu Lim is a Star in the Constellation Virgo, commonly called "Delta Virgo", but in some places Lu Lim, which means something like Stag — not that I have anything in common with a stag, it just sounds so nice …

----------


## natasssha

Thanks a lottttttttttt Lulim to inform me abt this , your nick name is nice ,have a nice day

----------


## Amundsen

Amundsen. A lot of people thinks it is from name of vodka, but it's from name of explorer. (I hope that this sentence is correct)

----------


## NotWoodhouse

My name is Emma. Jane Austen has a book by the same name in which the main character is Emma Woodhouse. To prove what complete geeks that my friends and I are, we spent a whole day comparing each other to literary characters. I didn't wish to be compared to Emma Woodhouse; hence, NotWoodhouse

----------


## prema

:Cold:  Well Amundsen, you probably know that the explorer was Norwegian, and that his first name was Roald?

----------


## Alias10

Alias: False name....Proper names are poetry in the raw. Like all poetry they are untranslatable. ~W.H. Auden

----------


## Lulim

> Amundsen. A lot of people thinks it is from name of vodka, but it's from name of explorer. (I hope that this sentence is correct)


Weird thought to connect Amundsen with an alcoholic drink … of course, it is the explorer, that rival of the unfortunate Mr. Scott in the race to the Southpole!

----------


## Amundsen

> Well Amundsen, you probably know that the explorer was Norwegian, and that his first name was Roald?


Yes I know this.

----------


## Anza

Anza is short for esperanza; in spanish it means "hope"

----------


## kelby_lake

Yes, having read a thread about the significance of real names, I decided to find out the significance of usernames. Why did you choose what you chose?

Me, I chose kelby_lake, because the first is my nickname and the latter is what I wanted to call my daughter when I was little (if i had one)

----------


## Scheherazade

A similar thread: http://www.online-literature.com/for...light=nickname

----------


## kelby_lake

ah bien!

----------


## metal134

Heavy Metal. If you don't like heavy metal, then you suck.  :Smile: 

No seriously, if you don't then you do. Just kidding. But you do.

----------


## Tournesol

I chose 'Tournesol' because it's French for 'sunflower'.

When I was in high school, an old beau used to call me 'sunflower', and by and by, it stuck. I used the French version, because it's more interesting. 

[that old beau is now one of my best friends!]

----------


## blazeofglory

My real name is Haribol Acharya. I chose this for a simple reason that life is the blaze of glory. Indeed I want to blaze the path and that is why this title wooed me. 

Indeed this title or surname mirror the man I am and this represents the present patterns of thoughts I live with. 
In my opinion names should represent personalities and therefore names have the substances or the stuffs one is.

There is mismatch between names and the kind of acts one does in point of fact and this naming is a kind of correction of all that way.

That is why I chose the name I use to present.

----------


## mickitaz

Me.. I chose this name cause Micki is the name of my dog.
And Taz is the name of one of my cats.

thus Mickitaz. My "children".

----------


## aeroport

Uhh, my name is James Ian, and I thought it would be neato to stick'em 2gethr...

----------


## Joreads

This name was given to me really. As a child I would often here my mum say oh Jo reads, it became a nick name from there.

----------


## mortalterror

Why mortalterror? Sheer laziness, I guess. I couldn't think of anything original that I'd like to stick with so I went with an old user name I came up with years ago. I think I was under the influence of Hunter S. Thompson at the time, and the handle reflected my current world view.

----------


## johann cruyff

I usually try to keep the same username for all forums I take part in,since there are quite a few - it's easier for me to remember :Smile:  

However,the first time I chose johann cruyff,it was simply because he's my favourite football (not soccer!!!) player of all time,and a symbol of elegance and skill.So...yeah,some 5-6 years later,I still use the same username in all forums I visit.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Uhh, my name is James Ian, and I thought it would be neato to stick'em 2gethr...


 :FRlol:

----------


## Reccura

Lain gave them to me when I was... 11? Reccura ^^ from my favorite anime show xD

----------


## Newsun

Newsun - Stolen (kind of) from an album title. I like it, it's a reminder of new beginnings, new possiblities, new days. Good enough for me.

----------


## aeroport

> And here I've been thinking it was because of a fondness for the work of Henry James! LOL


Don't be deceived!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I've stated my reasons before in the other thread about usernames... And also told the story to anybody who asked... But I shall tell it again for the fun of it  :Tongue: 

Part 1... "Sprinks"

Well my name is Samantha and so some friends call me Sam or Sammy, and the movie The Benchwarmers has a character named Sammy Sprinkler, so one of my friends began calling me Sammy Sprinkler. Eventually it got shortened to Sprinkler... Then to Sprinkla... Then to Sprinks. So due to the sheer laziness of my friends I ended up being called Sprinks. 

But then Part 2 of the story... "Sprinks the Fish"...

See at school we have water fountains, and when you use 2 or more at the same time the water pressure changes. So my friends decided it would be fun to keep messing with the water pressure whilst I was drinking and then according to them I was attempting to breathe the water, hence being called "Fish"... Then later changed to "Sprinks the Fish"

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

in woolf's Orlando and Between the Acts there's these characters Bartholomew. i like the name. i added a sir to make it sound better.

----------


## blazeofglory

Choosing a surname has a lot to do with what you identify yourself in fact. Your name was not chosen by you. Now you choose yours in order that it reflects your beliefs and faiths.

In fact many do not like their names for they were given by others.

----------


## kasie

> Choosing a surname has a lot to do with what you identify yourself in fact. Your name was not chosen by you. Now you choose yours in order that it reflects your beliefs and faiths.
> 
> In fact many do not like their names for they were given by others.


You may have a point, Blaze - my (given)name is Kay, just that, nothing more. My mother decided before I was born that baby should have a name that couldn't be shortened - she looked at her family and realised that all her nine brothers and sisters had nice, ordinary names, but none were called by their names, all had shortened versions, James was Jim, Catherine was Kit, Margaret was Peg, and it came to her that the name she had in mind, Susan, would become at best Sue and at worst Susie, which she instantly disliked. So she informed my father they had to settle on something that couldn't be shortened, and they came up with Kay for a girl, Roy for a boy.

I don't actually dislike Kay (it doesn't take long to fill out forms!) except that it must have been a popular name at the time because there were five other girls with the name in my year at school. Then along came this dashing, bearded sea-farer who stole my time away, as the song has it, and he turned Kay into kasie in a moment of endearment - and kasie I have stayed ever since, in my mind at least. Also, like Johann Cruyff (and I did wonder about the footballing reference - he was indeed an elegant player) I keep the name in other forums in case I forget who I am supposed to be wherever I am viewing.

----------


## TH3 HAT3D ON3'S

My mans nickname is THE HATED ONE, I chose to do his because I love him and It means Hated by all, yet Loved by one- me

----------


## Shannanigan

Well, I did post this story in a past thread, but I can't seem to find it...and there's so many new people since I've left, what's the harm in telling it again?

I was in 9th grade, and my mother didn't get off work til 5 every afternoon, so school would let out at 3 and I'd just hang out with my friends Alex, Edgar, and Joe.

We made up a drug called "Schnooze." Totally fictional, we were totally not druggies, we were just bored and liked to mess with people. We'd ask other kids, all secretively, if they had any schnooze, and it was funny as hell to watch the kids try to make it seem like they knew what it was ("Naw, man, sorry, ain't got nothin on me.") lol

Anyway, my friend Edgar decided that if we were gonna be tryin to deal schnooze we should have "secret code names." He dubbed himself Schnedgar, Alex became Schnalex, Joe was Schnoe, and me, Shannon...well...he had trouble for a minute, stuttured, then yelled "Shannanigan!"

Nearly 8 years later, and the nickname still sticks. I even have it written in vinyl across the back glass of my car, lol, and a friend who makes keychains made one with that name on it for me  :Biggrin: 

There's my story...again!

----------


## Pensive

Hey, welcome back, Shannanigan! Yeah, I remember your story. Where have you been all this time?

----------


## schadenfreude

Sadly, the origin of my username is not very imaginative. I was looking up the definitions to words i didn't know while joining a whole lot of forums and such, and I just happened to come across 'schadenfreude' as I found this site. So now I have a whole lot of strange names in random sites, such as 'palimpsest' and 'atheroschlerosis', only I cannot remember which sites I registered for.

----------


## muhsin

Its my name and I very much like it. And thus, I even vow to name my first born baby, inshaAllah, when I get one.

----------


## Shannanigan

> Hey, welcome back, Shannanigan! Yeah, I remember your story. Where have you been all this time?


Hi Pensive! Good to see you're still around! I've been student teaching, and tutoring...and, oh yeah....taking courses. Way too busy for my own good, especially since my boyfriend and I have been building an apartment.

BUT...all that is done now  :Biggrin:  Moved into the apartment, graduating soon, and applying for a teaching job. Woot! I'm back!

----------


## _Shannon_

Ummm..it's my name  :Biggrin:

----------


## dancingowl

my english nickname has the similar meaning with my chinese nickname
"跳舞的猫头鹰

----------


## Rakthor

My nickname is a mutation of the name "Thogar" somehow. Thogar was a ficitonal Viking that my friend and I created. It's my username for just about everything these days.

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Wellllllllll
My nickname is a song by Elton John
Not that much of a fan of his stuff but *Tiny Dancer* is beautiful.. it makes me cry almost everytime. It is also featured on the movie _Almost Famous_ (one of my favourites) I'm a great lover of music (from the sixties and seventies) and it basically rules my life. Every log in name i have (even my email) has something to do with music.. 
*sigh*
Haha you know i read this whole thread because you guys keep straying off topic and it is hilarious.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## sofia82

Sofia is a variation of Sophia, the goddess of wisdom, in Greek mythology. And 82 is my birthdate.

----------


## Page Sniffer

_He wishes for the Cloths of Heaven..._

My nickname? Well, I love all books, always have. I especially love the way they are made, the texture of the bindings, and pages of a really well made book. I love the wise musk of old books, and the fresh scent of new ones. Peace to us all -- Carl  :Biggrin:

----------


## jaywalker

mine means what it says:-It's my country and I walk where I please.

----------


## ampoule

ampoule is French for lightbulb.  :Idea:

----------


## Anatoliy

my nickname is my real name  :Smile:

----------


## Ethan Roy

> my nickname is my real name


as is mine :Biggrin:

----------


## jaywalker

> Anza is short for esperanza; in spanish it means "hope"



Anza-Does it mean 'to Wait' also ?

----------


## addictedtobooks

My nickname is very simple, altough it has no meaning.

----------


## Argus

Argus is Odysseus's dog.

----------


## Mr. Vandemar

Vandemar is a lean, mean, *** kicking machine from Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

It's based on my favourite colour - turquoise... and Sunset includes all the other colours I love as well. And together it just makes me think of a beautiful South African summer sunset - and that's how I chose my avatar  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

> It's based on my favourite colour - turquoise... and Sunset includes all the other colours I love as well. And together it just makes me think of a beautiful South African summer sunset - and that's how I chose my avatar


I like your username, and your avatar as well. Very beautiful and calm sounding/looking  :Smile:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Thanks!!  :Biggrin:  That's what home looks like to me... Isn't it beautiful?  :Smile:

----------


## Saladin

I think most people knows what my nick "means". :Wink:

----------


## Guinivere

My own name Jennifer derived from the celtic origin of Guinivere who was King Arthurs beloved according to legend.

----------


## qimissung

My username means 'snowbound' in Inuit. While this is the case, I chose the name for an e-mail account about five years ago, because I liked the name, and so, on the internet, I've been Qimissung ever since. I usually write it in lowercase, but either way is fine.

----------


## Dinglingzi

it's my real name ~

----------


## scull

1. A long oar used at the stern of a boat and moved from side to side to propel the boat forward.
2. One of a pair of short-handled oars used by a single rower.
3. A small light racing boat for one, two, or four rowers, each using a pair of sculls.

----------


## BulletproofDork

> it's my real name ~


You're kidding!  :Wink:

----------


## mickitaz

The name of two of my kids.. Micki is my Shetland Sheepdog.. and Taz is one of my housecats. I have two other cats.. Spaz, who is Taz's brother; and Serena. I needed a password one day and ran out of ways to jumble my husband's name.. and I came up with Mickitaz... it is my handle on all my im's and any other forums I am on  :Wink:

----------


## djy78usa

my screen name is pretty boring... I just used my AOL screenname. Its my initials, followed by my old football number and then my country.

----------


## firefangled

I need to get out more!  :FRlol: 

There are so many threads I have never visited. This one is interesting to see the basis for all the avatar names.

Mine comes from the last stanza of Wallace Stevens's _Of Mere Being_.

_The palm stands on the edge of space.
The wind moves slowly in the branches.
The birds fire-fangled feathers dangle down._

----------


## cipherdecoy

I thought it would be interesting to know what made you choose your usernames, especially the quirky ones.

As for me, well it doesn't mean much, but it came to my head when I was trying to think of a blog address, and I just liked the way it sounded although it's starting to sound lame to me  :Goof:

----------


## idiosynchrissy

idiosyncrasy + chrissy = idiosynchrissy

----------


## Janine

hahaaha - I am real clever...it is my actual name! Good idea for a thread though, since I would like to know what some of the names mean, also.

----------


## JBI

Jonathan Ben-Israel

----------


## eyemaker

*I love eyes*! Especially when I'm making art works and drawings I really love taking-time doing the eyes..for me, _beautiful eyes_ in a drawing makes it more catchy.. :Smile:

----------


## wilbur lim

My username is my genuine name.

----------


## grace86

Hehe I'm oh so very creative too it seems. Mine is my middle name and my birth year. 

See I love my middle name and well, I've never really used it much so I decided I'd like to be referred to as Grace.

----------


## InspireMe

when i first joined this forum, my summer was simply lousy. i was unmotivated, lost, and looking for something new. so i was searching for inspiration through the observation of others and i created this username as a cry for help. and i'm not sure what it was, possibly through time a realization that it's my own fault my summer was so lame and i can only help myself in times like this, but i've been more motivated to do more things. as well as maintaining a positive attitude. phew, so much for a username, right?  :Biggrin:

----------


## clumsy angelle

I chose clumsy angelle as my screen name partly because I've always viewed myself as a clumsy, accident-prone girl. I then added angel since I haven't heard of such angels described as such. Hence, I decided to add 'le' to angel since angelle really is my second name. I've always preferred my first name but I think my second name in a way reflects my other self that I can share through this threads...

----------


## Katia

Well, mine's easy. It isn't my actual name, but a greek nickname for my first name. I really like it, and most people in my life, unless they're my family, don't really know it so I thought it'd be good to use it here  :Smile:

----------


## mangueken

mangue is from a Brazilian form of rock music, mangue beat. mangue is the mud where the crabs bury themselves. and Ken is my real name.

----------


## mona amon

Mona is my real name, and amon is an anagram of Mona, chosen specifically for a Harry Potter forum which I joined because the character Amon of the animated series 'Witch Hunter Robin' reminded me of a young Severus Snape, my favourite character from Harry Potter.

I tried to use just 'Mona' as a user name when I joined here but it was already taken or something, so I stuck to mona amon.  :Smile:

----------


## Gobbo

Comedic interlude in Shakespeare's 'The Merchant of Venice'

His Father, Old Gobbo, was Lancelot's Father in another story. 


The reason I picked this name? I have no idea, I don't care about any of that stuff.

----------


## princesspoppi

Poppi is my childhood nickname and I have always wanted to be a princess, so.........princesspoppi

----------


## hera-on-earth

Hera has always interested me... shrewd and cunning and beautiful too!! but since im quite different from her [or so i would like to believe :Biggrin: ], i decided to be the hera-on-earth... not one from Olympus! :Brow:

----------


## blazeofglory

Surname? I am Acharya and it stands for many things in our cultures. Acharya means Guru, someone who has mastered the science of spirituality or one who has attained something spiritually uplifting is called Acharya.

----------


## Expecting rain

Mine is taken from Desolation Row by Bob Dylan: 

All except for Cain and Abel
and the Hunchback of Notre Dame
everyone is either making love
or else expecting rain

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Mine is taken from Desolation Row by Bob Dylan: 
> 
> All except for Cain and Abel
> and the Hunchback of Notre Dame
> everyone is either making love
> or else expecting rain



Love it..... :Biggrin: 

I remember when I first saw your username and I thought Hmmmm, no way..

----------


## Equality72521

Equality72521 is from Anthem by Ayn Rand, it's the name of the main character while he is under complete control from the governing body

----------


## librarius_qui

Librarius is an imaginary word for both livreiro (Bookman, in Portuguese) & librarian (English word). I did not think about the English word, when I made this 'eke up ... Or, if I did, I though that I would always be Roman (even if Roman Portuguese, even if American Portuguese (i. e., Brasilian)) before being English ever, so, I meant a livreiro! "One certain bookman" ... It's my current (first & only) msn.

It's like ferrarius, in Latin. Only, ferrarius is a man who deals with ferrus, iron, and librarius, a man who deals with books.

Ferrarius, in Portuguese is ferreiro. Which I am, as well. A blacksmith of words. I used this 'eke, in a forum, in Portuguese before moving here ...

Maybe someday, I'll turn into using my own name, which is pleasant to me. This forum has to captivate me before I do that.


& Possibly vice-versa.


librarius
klicky

----------


## maraki16

maraki is familiar to those who are from greece. it derives from the name maria(well, i believe that almost everyone around the globe is familiar with this!), it is a diminutive with which my friends often call me.the number 16 comes from the date of my birth, the 16th of september.

----------


## bree

mine is my daughters name

----------


## zolasdisciple

im a huge zola fan and i study his novels and philosophy and hes my fav author so i thought id paid homage to the master.

----------


## weltanschauung

"he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow"

----------


## billyjack

the movie, naturally. in retrospect its a cheezy piece of student film dribble, but at one point in my life i thought billyjack was a sage

----------


## browneyedbailey

> Equality72521 is from Anthem by Ayn Rand, it's the name of the main character while he is under complete control from the governing body


omg, i totaly loved that book. i finished it not too long ago.

my username is like a cross between my true eye color and my first name.
browneyed-bailey
it's also my email.

----------


## Mr Hyde

I have two personalities. ( One not so friendly.)

----------


## Cellar Door

according to tolkein, cellar door is the most beautiful phrase in the english language... and i agree; i like the way it sounds if you say it enough times without thinking about what it means...

----------


## billyjack

> according to tolkein, cellar door is the most beautiful phrase in the english language... and i agree; i like the way it sounds if you say it enough times without thinking about what it means...


drew barrymore also refers to cellar door as the most beautiful english phrase in Donnie Darko

----------


## papayahed

> the movie, naturally. in retrospect its a cheezy piece of student film dribble, but at one point in my life i thought billyjack was a sage


billyjack?

I thought it was from the Steve Miller song...

----------


## glory

Glory... It's self-explanatory :Biggrin:

----------


## Josef K

Main character from The Trial by Franz Kafka. Had an experience with the american judicial system that was quite similar to his.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

I'm supposed to be crystalmoonshine, the letters are my initials. Then again, there's a certain limit to the number of characetrs for one's username and I can't think of anything so I decided to just drop the e and voila, crystalmoonshin... <sob!>

----------


## Emil Miller

It's my name. Why would I use anything else ?

----------


## librarius_qui

> It's my name. Why would I use anything else ?



So as to be (or try to be) anonymous!  :Idea: 


 :Crash:

----------


## Emil Miller

> So as to be (or try to be) anonymous!


Why would I want to be annonymous on this web site? I have nothing to hide in my opinions concerning literature.
Where I have used a pseudonym is in my writing and that's because a number of the characters in my novel Pro Bono Publico are based on people I have known and who might not be too pleased in identifying themselves should they come into contact with the book.

----------


## RG57

The intials of my name and the year of my birth, nothing to complex in that one and the avatar represents my first name.

----------


## Viola Hathaway

'Viola' after the most divine of stringed instruments, that happy medium between a violin and a cello, which I happen to play. 'Hathaway' from the name of Shakespeare's wife. My username combines two of the most vital elements of my life: music and literature.

----------


## librarius_qui

> Why would I want to be annonymous on this web site? I have nothing to hide in my opinions concerning literature.
> Where I have used a pseudonym is in my writing and that's because a number of the characters in my novel Pro Bono Publico are based on people I have known and who might not be too pleased in identifying themselves should they come into contact with the book.


Because they'd be different from you? . . .





> The intials of my name and the year of my birth, nothing to complex in that one and the avatar represents my first name.


It does feel like R2D2, though ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Behemoth

The amazing talking cat from Bulgakov's _The Master and Margarita_

----------


## oopsycandy

Oopsy is from oopsy daisy a character from the childrens program In the night garden and Candy is what everyone I know calls me.

----------


## subterranean

> I have two personalities. ( One not so friendly.)


I suppose Mr. Jekyll doesn't really like foruming.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Remarkable

I'm an easily amazed person.I find things often remarkable and I fall in love with what is beautiful,has content,in short,is purely human and worldly(in the good sense of the words).

----------


## LostPrincess13

LOL! I remember quite a numbe rof people who asked me this question. Librarius is one of them. :Biggrin: 
Well, I've always fantasized about being a princess when I was a child. *blushes*
Lost because I feel I'm on a journey to self-discovery, but my path isn't all that clear yet. 
And 13 because it's my favorite number. :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

> LOL! I remember quite a numbe rof people who asked me this question. Librarius is one of them.
> Well, I've always fantasized about being a princess when I was a child. *blushes*
> Lost because I feel I'm on a journey to self-discovery, but my path isn't all that clear yet. 
> And 13 because it's my favorite number.


I did--


Why girls always wish to be princesses? Boys don't like to be princes. We're more likely to wish to be dragons! kkKkk


L#

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I did--
> 
> 
> Why girls always wish to be princesses? Boys don't like to be princes. We're more likely to wish to be dragons! kkKkk
> 
> 
> L#


I guess it makes us feel special... :Blush:

----------


## librarius_qui

> I guess it makes us feel special...


That's all right. Only, you're probably suffer much more thinking like this. You'll have to deal with frogs ...

And dragons.

----------


## LostPrincess13

> That's all right. Only, you're probably suffer much more thinking like this. You'll have to deal with frogs ...
> 
> And dragons.



I don't like frogs... :Frown: 

Dragons I can live with. :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

> I don't like frogs...
> 
> Dragons I can live with.


not even the hypnotoad???



and just out of curiosity... dragons in chinese horoscope

----------


## sprinks

> not even the hypnotoad???


I love hypnotoad  :Biggrin: 
such preeetttty eyessss...

----------


## librarius_qui

> I love hypnotoad 
> such preeetttty eyessss...


Now, will ye *kiss* him?  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

I named my persona after the deadest guy in Watchmen.

----------


## seanlol

mine is my name with lol at the end simply because i am lazy and unoriginal.

 :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

> I named my persona after the deadest guy in Watchmen.


_"i guess he finally reached the punchline, huh?"_

----------


## The Comedian

> _"i guess he finally reached the punchline, huh?"_


 :Smile:  Yep. That's the joker I'm talkin' about.

----------


## Blasarius '33

Some of you have names I recognize, but most don't. How about sharing why you chose your board name and what it means, if you're inclined.

Mine is from Cormac McCarthy's _Blood Meridian_. The otherwise unnamed protagonist is mockingly referred to as "young Blasarius yonder," by Judge Holden. He was born during the Leonid Meteor Shower of 1833. 
The novel has two of my all-time favorite characters in it, Judge Holden and The Kid/Blasarius, so it's no surprise I picked one of them.

----------


## Drkshadow03

I started by sacrificing a goat to Cthulhu, watched the entrails slide out of the belly and sizzle in the hungry flames, while my girlfriend at the time chanted satanic verses in the background. I begged the Old Ones in an eldritch voice to tell me the greatest user name possible. The words took shape in the dirty red muck that had spilled onto the ground from the goat carcass. It spelled: SillyinPink672. 

So then I just decided to go with my old user name from my AOL days, after all.

----------


## mortalterror

"It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror... Horror has a face... and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies!"

When I was 18 my favorite movie was Apocalypse Now. I misheard some of the dialogue. Now, it seems like a really stupid name for a person as old as myself to have, but I'm kind of stuck with it on this site.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> I started by sacrificing a goat to Cthulhu, watched the entrails slide out of the belly and sizzle in the hungry flames, while my girlfriend at the time chanted satanic verses in the background. I begged the Old Ones in an eldritch voice to tell me the greatest user name possible. The words took shape in the dirty red muck that had spilled onto the ground from the goat carcass. It spelled: SillyinPink672. 
> 
> So then I just decided to go with my old user name from my AOL days, after all.


 :Smilielol5:  Oh man, Darkshadow, that's the funniest thing I've read on LitNet in quite some time. Well done!

My name is Latin for something about change that needs to be made. I don't feel like looking up the term. Truth be told, I got it from a Mudvayne song; I don't know any Latin. I just thought it sounded cool. It should be "Mutatis-Mutandis," but when registering, I forgot the last 's'. It still pisses me off every time I see my misspelled username  :Flare: . I've actually considered making a new username several times. 

If I could rename myself, I'd probably go with Spiritus_Mundi, or Drezin (a name I made up a while ago that I just like the sound of). But, we must put our dreams away.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Juniper is my favorite word and Woolf was the name of the study hall that I hung out in at the time that I joined litnet.

----------


## Dark Muse

Usually whenever I join a forum or such online I just use the same name all the time, which is a sort of alternative name of mine, but every now and than I decide to try on something different. 

This was one of those times. In choosing a name for myself I usually like to come up with something that is both at least somewhat relevant to the forum I am joining, as well as being unique and connecting to me personally. 

So I used Muse both as the literary/creative influence, as well as because of my general interests in mythological subjects, and Dark is the best singular word to describe me. 

It also does reflect that fact that in most of my own writing ventures, my inspirations typically to lean towards the dark side, thus my own personal muse is indeed a very dark muse. And the name has a certain gothic allure to it.

----------


## mayneverhave

mayneverhave was my AIM name from early high school. I pulled it from a line of E.E. Cummings, who was my favorite poet at the time, and now I can't remember what poem it was even from, nor do I even use AIM.

Truth be told, I really just wanted an AIM name without any stupid numbers in it, and though it sounds far too emo for me to be using now, 3 years and 700 posts later it's a bit too late to change.

----------


## Jassy Melson

My user name is an anagram of my real name. The letters are transposed in a pattern that's easy enough to figure out if you're so inclined.

----------


## Lokasenna

Whack my name into wikipedia, and you'll find it's the title of a famous poem from the Poetic Edda. Not only is a wonderful gem of poetry, but I thought the witty cut-and-thrust nature of the exchange it presents was suitable for an intellectual forum!

----------


## kiki1982

I am not so original, I'm afraid... Never been creative (that's why I read and do not write  :Biggrin: ). 

Kiki is an abbreviation of my name I use with foreigners because my original name is Germanic and impossible to pronounce in a nice way by most non-Germanic people. So I do not bother. I though of that name when I was still a small child of 3, I think. Obviously, I couldn't pronounce my own name either  :FRlol: . 

So, whenever I go on forums, I usually try the kiki-thing, but that one was already taken on this forum, so I added my birth year. It's a bit stupid, I know, but it's the only thing I could think of that I was sure of I would remember (because that's also a problem of mine).

----------


## Seasider

It reflects my location and brings back memories of many lovely childhood holidays. The South Coast of England where I live now is not my ideal seaside because it has shingle not sand. But it is maritime and that will do.

----------


## togre

Togre is handle I use pretty extensively on the internet. It is really an elision of T. Ogre.

I got this nickname year ago. I was visiting friends at college after having transferred to a different school. There were a handful of us playing Tekken (a fighting game). I was mostly a "button-masher" hitting controls at random and hoping for the best, until I found the character "True Ogre." He had one move where he flew backwards slowly while breathing out flames. It was a move I could control and my opponents couldn't counter and after using it three times in a match they would die. So I used it exclusively to the point of taking the fun out the game. They called me Ogre based off that.

When I returned to the school where I was enrolled I told the story and the nickname stuck. I am 6 ft. 3in., broad, uncomfortable around the humans and on occasion smell. I don't know why they would call me Ogre. The "T" stands for "the."

And that's a long story on something only I find truly interesting  :Smile:

----------


## cyberbob

I stole it from The Net starring Sandra Bullock cause it rolls off the tongue.

----------


## Bustrofedon

Who was Bustrófedon? Who was/is/will be Bustrófedon? Boustrophedon? Thinking about him is like thinking of the goose that laid the golden eggs, of a riddle with no answer, a spiral without end. _He was Bustrófedon for all and all for Bustrófedon was he_. 

I don't know where the f*** he got that 7-plus-4-letter name from.

_from_ Tres Tristes Tigres by G. Cabrera Infante

----------


## Lokasenna

I have just noticed a slightly horrific side-effect of picking the title of my favourite poem for a username. Whack it into Google, and my LitNet profile is the 18th hit.

Hmm, not too good... I'd rather people read the poem that looked at my drivel.

----------


## KilgoreT

Took mine from Kurt Vonnegut's oft-appearing side character, Kilgore Trout.

----------


## Bustrofedon

> My user name is an anagram of my real name. The letters are transposed in a pattern that's easy enough to figure out if you're so inclined.


Sassy Meljon?? I didn't know that was you..Man, it's been a long time.

----------


## stlukesguild

The guild of Saint Luke was the medieval and Renaissance artist's guild. St. Luke had traditionally been chosen as the patron saint of artist due to a tale of his having painted a portrait of the Virgin and Child who came to him in a vision. This narrative was famously rendered by the painter, Rogier van der Weyden:



As an artist fascinated with art history, the name seemed apt and I have used it on nearly any online site I participate on. I also admire the quality of the education and training... as well as the minimum standards of art that the guilds enforced for centuries as well as the fact that under the guilds a work of art was judged as art and not as a product of "self expression" by a specific individual. In other words, the "cult of personality" that leads collectors to shell out millions for works of art that are mediocre or even crap because of the signature is largely responsible for the fact that as Andre Malraux recognized, there were no medieval hacks, but we are inundated with them.

----------


## the facade

> I started by sacrificing a goat to Cthulhu, watched the entrails slide out of the belly and sizzle in the hungry flames, while my girlfriend at the time chanted satanic verses in the background. I begged the Old Ones in an eldritch voice to tell me the greatest user name possible. The words took shape in the dirty red muck that had spilled onto the ground from the goat carcass. It spelled: SillyinPink672. 
> 
> So then I just decided to go with my old user name from my AOL days, after all.


haha, good one.

mine is pretty self-evident - i put on a facade in real life much the same way i do on this forum. deep, i know.

----------


## Dark Passenger

I read the Dexter books. I watched the Deaxter show.

I liked them.

----------


## oshima

I found that the character Oshima in Kafka on the Shore and I shared many views on literature,and I just found her/him interesting, so it seemed appropriate. I know, epic tale,right?

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> Togre is handle I use pretty extensively on the internet. It is really an elision of T. Ogre.
> 
> I got this nickname year ago. I was visiting friends at college after having transferred to a different school. There were a handful of us playing Tekken (a fighting game). I was mostly a "button-masher" hitting controls at random and hoping for the best, until I found the character "True Ogre." He had one move where he flew backwards slowly while breathing out flames. It was a move I could control and my opponents couldn't counter and after using it three times in a match they would die. So I used it exclusively to the point of taking the fun out the game. They called me Ogre based off that.
> 
> When I returned to the school where I was enrolled I told the story and the nickname stuck. I am 6 ft. 3in., broad, uncomfortable around the humans and on occasion smell. I don't know why they would call me Ogre. The "T" stands for "the."
> 
> And that's a long story on something only I find truly interesting


 :FRlol:  I know exactly what move you're talking about.

----------


## The Comedian



----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Originally Posted by Jassy Melson 
> My user name is an anagram of my real name. The letters are transposed in a pattern that's easy enough to figure out if you're so inclined.





> Sassy Meljon?? I didn't know that was you..Man, it's been a long time.


No, no, it's clearly Jason Slyme or Jason Smely.

Neely is my surname. I didn't really think much when joining the forum (I don't even remember joining the forum) often students call me "Neely" instead of "Mr Neely" or "Sir" so maybe I just put it in because of that. Also, I think there is something quite quaint addressing people by their surnames sometimes.

----------


## jmnixon95

jm = First two initials
nixon = surname
95 = last two digits of birth year

----------


## YesNo

When I realized I had to pick a forum name the identity dilemma presented itself.

Should I use my real name or spend hours trying to think up something cute? 

Yes? No?

----------


## Bustrofedon

> When I realized I had to pick a forum name the identity dilemma presented itself.
> 
> Should I use my real name or spend hours trying to think up something cute? 
> 
> Yes? No?


Apropos. Well done.

----------


## XQZ

I was hesitant, a certain trepidation about enlisting in yet another forum that may or may not be 'alive'. Too many have been disconcertingly slow, causing me to wonder what the point of even visiting them was. Though all display days and sometimes weeks of hyperactivity before cooling for a few months, I thought up a name that would advertise myself as unavailable for the duration of periodic ice ages betwixt posts. Being of a rather distracted disposition normally and generally, it came to me in a flash of chance inspiration that my elected signature could be reduced to three letters capable of being typed with one hand whilst my pinky rested upon the SHIFT key, but a split second before hitting the 'I accept' button (actually an innumerable number of minutes as the d and Shakespeare antispam thing for some reason kept causing brain spasms of confusion as I was sent repeatedly back to the same page) I was stricken with internal conflict: was it 'literary' enough? would it be misunderstood? would it be glanced over and ignored as just a silly throwaway? Finally I decided that the XQZ moniker would have to do as the best referential and allusional names would probably have already been taken, or were just too obvious (or both), and actually I've grown to quite like it...

----------


## Delta40

I was always told I talk too much. My mother said my mouth ran like a river....

----------


## Three Sparrows

I love birds, and I just thought this name sounded nice, so I went with it. My story sounds so lame...

----------


## papayahed

How Fun, I forgot about this thread.

----------


## SilentMute

I was embittered by a fight I had on another forum, and had originally vowed I would never talk on another forum ever again. Or if I did, I would just say superficial things that couldn't possibly be misconstrued in any way.

I got over it, though. :FRlol:

----------


## howtowriteabook

I chose mine to match the title of a blog I'm working on about writing!  :Smile: 

Mani

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I narrowed it down from five hundred and sixtythree million four hundred and twentyone thousand three hundred and seventynine and three quarters possible contenders

In the end I went with my birth name:

----------


## kiki1982

> I was embittered by a fight I had on another forum, and had originally vowed I would never talk on another forum ever again. Or if I did, I would just say superficial things that couldn't possibly be misconstrued in any way.
> 
> I got over it, though.


haha  :FRlol: ! I continuously have that frutration, but then I come on here and realise all is well again  :Nod: .

----------

